# IUI With Vaginismus Part 33



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OMG Candy! - Congratulations! I didn't see that announcement! Is this a natural pg or IVF? Do share the story with us  

Well, not sure about the chickenpox now   Friend took little man to the Dr's and he said he wasn't convinced it is? What else could it be? He's covered in blister looking spots   She's been told to wait and see what happens overnight.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Candy - I hadn't spotted your news until now either. Congratulations! 

Annie - what a worry. If Hannah caught it from him it'll be a while until she gets the spots, won't it? If they both caught it from another child at the same time, then it could be sooner. Or she might not get it at all. There's an argument for getting it over with now (she's bound to catch it at some point). And of course it may be something else. Odd that the GP couldn't say.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Holy Moly, congratulations Candy!!! I'm so pleased for you is this a natural BFP?

Think Ryan is teething poor little man, went to bed tonight with no milk  but he hasn't eaten quite a bit duringthe day so not worried about that.
He's had a cold for a couple of weeks, well thats what I thought but its just occured to me that it could be teething as he has green poo, which I put down to injections but as he still has it I'm guess its not that. plus if he had a cold I think Callum would have it by now. he also has pink cheeks which is what made me think of teething. he's had teething powders and calpol today as seemed in pain.
I had a feel in his mouth and there is something sharp in the top left side kinda next to where the front teeth would be? what teeth come first?

Thinking some more about naming ceremony I am still not sure we can afford it   and DH thinks we could use that money for something else which I do agree with but I really want to do it. DH has agreed if he gets his bonus at the end of feb then we can do it, thing is they had a really bad stock take last year so bonus's will probably be effected 
If we do have it I am thinking of saving some money and making it more personal by not having it at the regisrty office or paying an official to come to the house. Just have everyone to the house and have the ceremony oursleves what do you think? DH and I can say a few words or do a reading then family memebers that want to say something can and of course the godparents (or whatever we would call them) can say a few words to. then we can have a nice party to celebrate the twins. I think it would be much more personal that way. you can buy certificates from teh internet, parent promiss, grandparents promis things like that so we would still have certificates for the special day.
Any ideas would be apprciated 
still not sure if we can afford it though  will still have to buy food, drink, decorations, invitations and I'm sure there will be loads more things.

Annie I hope Hannah is alright, she may get it but only have a couple of spots think I only had about 3 when I had it.

Emma glad will was better and my advice wasn't complete nonsense 

polly, hello where are you?

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - your advice was brilliant, as always.  Much better this evening too. He's realised that its not so much fun when I ignore him. 

First teeth are normally on the bottom at the centre. Will had the teething symptoms very early on (about 10 weeks I think), but the teeth themselves didn't emerge until months later. With his you could see the teeth inside the gum for a week or two before anything came through.
Is he dribbling a lot?

Got to go and eat. Back later,
emma, xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya ladies, I only announced it yesterday and put the ticker on minutes b4 you guys must have seen it, thank you 

Yes this was a natural pregnancy, we were due to start IVf in Decemeber, but tested positive in November am so over the moon.

Donna, glad things seem to be working them selves out again xx sorry not caught up on the other news Cx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Candy - I'm thrilled for you and your family. Congratulations again  

Emma - Glad that Will has got bored of blowing his food in your face  

Donna - Maybe you could just throw a small party/gathering when you're ready to celebrate the boys arrival. I wanted to have a huge party for Hannah, but money is the issue here too. There's no reason why you couldn't do something just as nice, but on a smaller budget. You could just host something at home or at your families homes, say a few words about how beautiful the boys are and how chuffed you are to have them. A small buffet, a little cake from Asda you can decorate yourself etc. It'd be perfect.

Right, we're going to try a play area today and then we're off to visit my Nan. She only lives down the road and I haven't seen her since Xmas. Huge shame on me


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

We've got snow! We've been out thowing snowballs etc before it all melts. W wasn't interested at all, but the dog loved it. 

Annie - hope you have a lovely time with your nan. Is the play area one of those soft play ones? I've not been to one yet, but keep hearing other people talk about them.

Donna - I think Annie's idea sounds lovely. Were you hoping to do something reasonably soon?

I'm going to go out and choose material for my next pair of curtains. These are much smaller so should be much quicker and easier to do.
Back later,
emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hi everyone,

Candy thats fantastic, congratulations again hun 

I'm not sure if ryan is teething but what else could it be? he is dribbling a little i guess  teething powders calmed him down a treat though  but obviously cant keep giving him them if he's not teething.

we've got snow here to, had a real shock at 4am when i saw it 

sorry to be quick but typing 1 handed, off to baby clinic in a min then round to inlaws.

catch up tomorrow

Donna x x 

sorry no personnals


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Many congratulations Candy, that's great news! 

Been a busy day for me. It was snowy when I left home this morning but think it will be mush by the time I get home tonight!

Emma, what are the new curtains going to look like? I've got nowhere with picking mine as the ones I like are all way over budget. 

Annie, hope you had a nice time with your Nan and Hannah enjoyed the play area. Any sign of anything like chickenpox?

Donna, hope Ryan is feeling a little less out of sorts now. Hope you're having a nice time with the in laws.

Hi Deedee, hi Polly, hi Sarylou.

Speaking of in laws, reckon round 2 with MIL is on the cards. After her giving back one of the two Christmas presents we got her and saying it was an insult, she said to DF the other night that she was still waiting for her Christmas present.  And now, we've decided to downsize the wedding to approx. 22 guests which means she can *only* invite two friends, she's making a fuss, even though I only have 2 friends coming and it's my flipping wedding!  Oh and she's making a fuss about the fact that she wasn't with me when I bought my wedding dress, and because she wants certain things on the menu for the reception meal and we want to order a set menu for everyone. She's coming round for dinner on Friday night to celebrate FILs birthday and we are dreading it. She's even given us some mince for the meal, probably worried I'll use Tesco value or something (not that I think there's anything wrong with that, she is stuck up). Breathe. Rant over. 

Probably won't be on tomorrow as we have this flaming presentation day. Should be back Friday. 

xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi All

No signs of chickenpox here or at the Boyfriends (Hannah's, not mine   - I wish!) But we are full of a cold today which might explain the grumps yesterday. Who knows.

Hannah's off to nursery again tomorrow. Full morning this time and every Thursday for the next 5 weeks. That's all I've got left of mat leave. Hope she eats something this time!

We've had a lovely day. My friend and I took the babies with us for a sneaky lunch at Pizza Hut today and the little minx was crying to have the food off my plate. I let her have some pizza, pasta, salad and she loved it! Won't be going there again with her for a while! That was definitely a treat! 

Claire - You must have the patients of a Saint. I'm sure you don't want to go on at DF too much as she's his Mum after all. We have to respect her for that. BUT, that is seriously really rude. Is she generally nice overall and this is just one thing about her? My MIL is lovely but has a tendency to open her mouth before thinking and says some silly, insensitve things every now and again. I have many examples. Shan't bore you today with them.
Good luck with the presentation tomorrow  

Donna - did they have any advice on posible teething at clinic today?

Emma - It was a soft play area. The babies loved it. They seem quite mesmerised by all the different colours and were v.happy in the ball pit  

There was a pathetic amount of snow on the ground when I looked out at 7.30am this morning. We never get much around here. You head 5 miles in any direction though and there's loads of it. We must live under a giant umbrella


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie - I'm glad Hannah is spot-free. Any idea what the other little boy has/had? was it an allergy?
Your day sounds lovely. 
I forgot to ask - has the Rome trip been sorted out now?

Claire - hope the presentation goes well tomorrow. I'm sure you'll do really well.
Your ticker made me laugh - it says 2 months and 35 days.  Why not 3 months and however many days? I know that's not down to you - but what is going on at Ticker HQ.
I can't believe your MIL.   So rude 

Donna - is Ryan any better? Did your hv have any ideas?

Polly - hope you're OK. Very quiet...

Deedee - any news?

Will has been really hard work today, very grumpy indeed. I'm sure it is teething, and he can't help it, but I was so pleased to put him to bed tonight. Lets hope he stays there (I was up with him a few times last night). Dh is away at a conference tonight. I'm going to eat heartily, drink some wine, and crash out in front of the TV.

Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning.

We're all feeling a bit   today. Hannah is full of a cold and didn't sleep very well last night. We were taking it in turns to get up to her between 11pm & 2am and then she slept through to 7.30   - bearing in mind she was due at Nursery at 8am today! 

I made the decision to take her as she seemed alright in herself when she got up. I've told the Nursery to call me if she seems poorly and I'll go and get her. I feel so   for taking her this morning, particularly as I'm not at work today. But, she has to get used to going there  . She was happy when she got there and saw the other children and settled right into playing with some toy penguin thing   Wait and see how the day goes. Hopefully she'll eat today!

Emma - Sorry, the Rome thing has come to a bit of a standstill at the moment. Think people are waiting to see which way I jump   I guess it's a matter of either going without the hairdresser or not going at all. 
Did you get any sleep last night? Is Will o.k today?
We still have no idea what Hannah's boyfriend has/had. I was convinced it was c.pox. Another mystery in baby world.

Right - off for a shower. Back shortly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - poor Hannah (and you). Hope she is OK today. Try and take things easy this morning.

Will was actually fine last night, to my surprise. He seems better today (no red cheeks etc), but the day is young. We're going to attempt the mother and toddler group this morning, but if he gets grumpy I'll whisk him away.

I expected to wake up to more snow this morning, but there isn't a single flake of the stuff.

Not sure what else the day has in store. I'm in a wallpaper stripping mood though, so perhaps this afternoon I'll get cracking on that.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi

I've been away at a conference, with my staff team, got home last night at midnight. Just trying to remember what went right!   It was a trip!

You've all been busy chatting....might come back with more personals, but in the meantime, I'm sorry, Claire, she is OOO! She has NO RIGHT to interfere in your wedding - your parents have, but not his. That is TRADITION! I know that this is the 21st century, and it is more likely that you and DF are hosting the wedding, but if you are not, then your parents are. Deffo not the MOG! Can you remind her of this....she is NOT hosting your wedding, she is a GUEST!
As for the christmas present, she is rude. But what is happening here is a turf war....and you have NO CHOICE but to win it. That is what HAS to happen. NOW! Before she ruins your wedding, and your marriage (DF's first loyalty is to you once you are married, not her) and the rest of your life. I know that it is hard to make the rules when you also want to be polite, but you have no choice. Your wedding, your husband, your children, your life. The longer you leave it the harder it will be. Trust me, I am older and wiser! If you need to talk strategy and need support while you are fighting this turf war, I'm here, we all are, but believe me, you need to get her under control, with our without DF's knowledge and agreement....some of it will be ugly maybe, but hold your nerve.

Rant over!

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

erm.... oops!

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - I agree with everything you said to Claire, but your post really made me   Turf wars.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

My goodness Polly!     But thank you for the advice.  I want to put my foot down but DF always goes for the smoothing over option.  We've been forced (a strong word, but relevant) to spend over £30 on FILs birthday presents as she dictated what to get him (which I'm pretty sure he'll hate, I mean what 75 year old football lover wants flipping Clarins mens face cream for example... ).  I've said that it stops now to DF, as we won't be able to afford to keep that up if I stop work as actually ends won't meet.  He agreed with that, so we'll see.  She is driving a wedge though and making us argue.  As for her wedding demands she can shove them, we've booked the smaller room and there is no room for her circle of friends.  If she says anything tomorrow night I'll stand my ground (and probably be on here sobbing on Monday! ).

I've just come back to my desk to do a few personal things.  I did my three presentations this morning one after the other so my part is over.   And you were all quite right, it was fine.

Donna, I think your baby naming idea sounds great, I often think informal personal things are much more enjoyable than all the pomp and ceremony.

Annie, sorry to hear Rome isn't sorted yet.  Hope it gets resolved in your favour.  Hope Hannah is getting on ok with her cold, bless her. 

Emma, I say get on with the wallpaper stripping, very therapeutic.

Hi Deedee, hope you and Hannah are well.

Right, got to get back really, listen to some other presentations.

xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh and Emma, I thought the same thing about the ticker....!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Of course DF wants to smooth it over, it is scary for him to have to change the relationship with his mother, and there are very primal feelings about that, subliminally worrying that it might have fatal consequences.

My brother and sister are still scared of my dad....even though he is too old and tired now to bully us all the way he used to. My DH got cross with him to his face only once, and it was awful, my mum got upset, and had a go at me, saying that DH should remember that he was his father-in-law, I cried, she cried, my dad sulked and my dh ignored us all. But he was right, my dad was putting me down (as per usual) rather than be interested in or proud of what I did , and that has never happened since. I am really pleased about that, although I had spent years persuading DH not to retaliate to my dad!

I felt that my siblings and I needed to talk to my parents about their future (  ) before they got too old to make some decisions that might be necessary (none of us live anywhere near them). it wasn't to be a row, or making decisions for them, but simply saying that we were concerned, that we would like to be able to spend more time with them, that we would like them to think about it, and that we would all physically help, if they decided to move. In principle DB and DS both agreed we were going to have the conversation, but then two days before, they bottled out - on the grounds that my dad would get angry. Well, he gets angry at lots of things, or did, and my view (because I am backed by DH, whereas the other two have spouses who would be scared too) that's tough, if he gets angry at everything, he loses the legitimacy of his anger. So he could get angry, but he would have to get over it and listen to the fact that we had concerns, and we had a right to them, and we had those views for different reasons than to make him angry. Anyway, there was no point having the conversation alone, as I had already done that, so the consequences of thier old age might be quite difficult for all of us ...

I can understand that DB and DS are scared of him, and I used to be too. Or rather scared of his anger, as whatever I did seemed to be a reason for it to it happen. I was literally scared that I would make him so angry he would die (however unrational that is) but I had no control over how angry he would be or when or why. Eventually, I had to realise that I couldn't spend my life afraid of that, and that it was possible he wouldn't die if I lived my life whether it made him angry or not.....and - hey - he is still with us! 

I am quite strategic with him, I decide what I will let him say, and get away with, and what he doesn't. I wish I had learnt it earlier! I do things like say, _yes I see what you mean, and that helps, but on balance I am deciding to do this... _ (that language is a bit stilted, so it is the sense of what I say, not what I actually say). A couple of times, I have (very cheerfuly) said - _do you love me? (yes..) do you love me enough to let me do what is right for me/have the kind of wedding that will make me happy?... _ Well, that made him admit defeat, and very good naturedly too. I was careful to use that only twice, in carefully decided circumstances, but I had planned it as a strategy for when it was appropriate. Otherwise I say things like, I_ am sure that you don't really mean (e.g.) that I'm not able to/not competent to/that this cake isn't good, although I know that your cakes are excellent.... _ (not that my dad makes cakes, but as an example), and say it so cheerfully that it is obvious that it doesn't affect you. In the case of the Christmas present, I would think of saying: _I know that I don't have your taste, but I do enjoy thinking carefully about what you would like, and making the best choice I can, and I love surprising you, but if you hate something I chose for you, please feel free to take it down to the charity shop, I won't mind. But do let me know if you really like something, just so that I know!_ That way it is clear that there are no returns to you!

(BTW I have my suspicions that that Clarins face cream for men might end up being returned for a different product - for ladies...!)

Then to balance all that out, I now and again, deliberately ask his advice when I don't need it, but on things where he is qualified to give it. So he still gets to feel like a Daddy to his little girl, which is after all, exactly what this is about.

This whole process took years, and took effort, and many tears, but I have got it cracked now. I don't know if I would have ever done it without DH's support and knowing that someone else loved me without getting angry or critical, so I could see that I didn't have to put up with the anger in order to be loved.

I hope that some of that helps...the thing that I realised was that I couldn't predict when my dad would get angry, but I could be sure he would, and was able to plan and rehearse strategies. It is hard, but can be done, take small steps!

Take care
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Grrr, just wrote a long post. No time to re-type. Sorry.

Hannah still poorly, but seems not bad in herself. Had a good day at Nursery.

Back in the morning. Got an Everest of ironing to sort out


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Ryan seems a little better I'm still not sure if it is his teeth or not, I think we tend to worry far to much about him as he is so skinny and small poor love. he just looks so fragile.

Had them weighed, Callum is 11lb 3oz and Ryan is 8lb 2oz so both putting on weight well.

I don't think I told you but before christmas my boss wrote to me asking me to come in desicuss the issues I had raised with her (remember my letter to her when I started my mat leave) well I am going in tommorrw to have this meeting but I don't know what its about so cant prepare myself   think it may be about tax as I don't think shes been paying mone  will shall see, I'm not going back in april but she doesn't know that and want to keep her sweetish so I recieve all my mat pay cheques!

Callum and Ryan have there 6 wk check tomorrow ( its done at 10 wks because they were 4 wks early) then I have this stupid meeting then we are all off to Bexhill to stay with my aunt, back sunday as its my nephews 1st birthday party sunday afternoon.
I will more than likely log on in bexhill.

so this is a me me me post, dinner is ready now 

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Donna, hope it goes ok with your boss today.  Hope you have a lovely time in Bexhill this weekend.

What's everyone else up to?  Annie, hope Hannah is feeling better today.

What are you doing this weekend?  (Can't believe it's Friday, it's been a horrible week)  We have FILs birthday party tonight , then domestic stuff and then DF off to the footie tomorrow, then tomorrow night off out for a country pub meal  and laying underlay on Sunday in the bedrooms ready for next week's carpet fitting.

Little cat not doing so well.  He was foaming at the mouth last night struggling to breathe and weed on the carpet as he couldn't move.  I feel really guilty as we're trying to stop him scratching the stairs carpets and I sprayed him with water (well actually I missed) a bit before but I'm so worried I caused him additional stress that made his heart condition worse.  Don't know what to do now, he seemed ok this morning but we can't have him wreck the house but now daren't discipline him either.  He's taken to scratching the top of the sofa too and we have our new one coming in a couple of months...


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning.

Hannah's still poorly   She's exhausted, but can't sleep because of her incredibly snotty nose. She's also got a nasty cough now aswell. She projectile vomited all over me last night after trying to cough and burp at the same time. It was as vile as it sounds   My por Princess. Hope it passes soon. She's meant to be staying overnight at the Out Laws tomorrow, but I'd feel too guilty if they had to get up to her all night  
I'm hoping for a miraculous recovery today  

Claire - Your poor cat. I've never had a cat, know nothing about them - so not sure what to recommend about it wrecking your home. Can the vet give you any advice?
Your weekend sounds idyllic to me, apart from seeing MIL tomorrow  

Donna - The boys are doing so well. You must be chuffed to bits. Have a nice weekend in Bexhill x

Polly - Wow!, what a post! My Grandad sounds a bit like your Dad, so I know where you're coming from. 

Deedee/Emma - Wishing you a lovely weekend too x

Well, we're off to lunch shortly with the girls from my office. Then we're meant to be going to a baby massage meeting. Is it cruel of me to take Hannah I wonder? She loves seeing all the other babies, but she is a major germ carrier. Hmmm, ponder some more on that.
Tomorrow I am taking my Mother into town to make some purchases for her holiday. She's off to Goa in 5 weeks time. I'm dog sitting for her - ugh!
If Hannah is o.k then we're going out for dinner on Saturday night with some friends.
Hopefully have a nice lie in on sunday morning and the Out Laws will bring her back at lunchtime. We've offered to cook a roast to say thanks.

This is probably all going to go down the drain and DH & I will end up being at home with Little Miss Snotty!

Fingers Crossed and Calpol at the ready!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Claire - hope all goes well with MIL tonight. Do you have a strategy to deal with her now? Sorry to hear about the cat. Could you use a stairgate to stop him going up the stairs, or would he leap over it?

Annie - poor Hannah. Hope she feels better soon. What is wrong with dog sitting? what type of dog is it? I don't think you've mentioned it before.

Donna- hope the metting goes OK today, and that you have a lovely weekend away. You're very brave going away with 2. 

Polly, Deedee - hello. Hope you're both OK.

Nothing exciting happening here. I feel really tired today. I had a bit of a disturbed night (dh coming back from overseas conference, and Will noise - chattering to himself very loudly during the night). Not sure what the weekend holds in store quite yet. Possibly a visit from MIL. 
Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

I'm going to be firm with MIL if she says anything about the wedding or anything else, I'm going to stay calm and try to follow Polly's advice.  I'm not prepared to spend my life bowing down to her like everyone else does.

I think the cat would get over a stairgate... sigh.  I'm dreading going home tonight incase he's not well again, as DF will be over an hour after me. 

Annie, your afternoon sounds lovely.  Hope Hannah isn't as snotty as you fear and gets to go to the Outlaws.

Emma, hope you have a lovely weekend whatever you end up doing.

Polly, Deedee, Donna, hope you all have fab weekends!

         

xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Polly- WOW! have you ever considered giving advice for a living (agony aunt, counsellor...?) you always know exactly what to say, Im in awe.... 

Claire- with regards to your MIL I second everything that Polly says. Without sounding harsh, you HAVE to let her know where you stand NOW. Is she a control freak in other areas of her life aswell? Do not feel guilty about having the wedding that you and DH want. It is NOT your job to please your in-laws or make them happy. Im lucky as my in-laws live in Lincs so we dont see them that often. I think we are due a visit over there actually but they live in the most boring place on earth.... 

Annie-How is big Hannah today?, poor little mite,  little Hannah had a cold recently too and was a snot factory (hard to think something so little could produce so much!!) pity they dont know how to blow their nose!!


STIILLLL no news on job, Im getting worried.......

Out tonight with couple of friends for a meal, looking forward to it. 

Im on the lookout for nice christening invitations. Does anybody know any shops, websites where I could get some nice ones?

Bye for now,
DD x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Ohh! Now I'm embarrassed...it's famine or feast with me... 

Love
Polly Longposts


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Just a quick me post

Big Hannah is worse today   Now I think she might have conjunctivitis. There was a notice on the door that 7 babies in the Nursery had it, and low and behold now Hannah has eye bogies! Just what we need.

We went to baby massage meeting and she did play for a while, but then led on my lap really lethargic. I feel like the worst Mother in the world for taking her    It was nice for the support though.

Looks like tomorrow night is off the cards. Seems nothing I would like to do is happening right now. Maybe its a sign  

Speak to you when I can - Annie x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Deedee - are you looking for ones that you get printed or ones you fill out yourself? I think Paperchase do those sort of things really well (much nicer than the ones from WH Smiths, Rymans etc). If it is a no expense spared affair, then Smythsons of Bond Street do the loveliest stationery imagineable.

Annie - poor Hannah.  I hope she makes a speedy recovery by tomorrow.

Got to go - cooking in progress. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Nope, no speedy recovery here I'm afraid. We ended up at the walk in clinic with Big H yesterday as we thought it had gone onto her chest. They assured me that there is no infection, just a really nasty cold.

She looks and sounds so ill. It's heartbreaking. Poor little baby is absolutely exhausted, but just cannot sleep.

Anyhoo - we're all knackered and DH & I have woken up feeling poorly this morning.

Happy Days!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - poor Hannah. Hope she (and you) feels better soon. 

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend. You're all so quiet.

Nothing exciting here. Spent yesterday at SIL's. Today seems to have vanished without having done anything.   

Back later, Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

we had a lovely weekend away and the boys really enjoyed themselves, very playful and smiley. I was worried that they wouldn't sleep in the travel cot together but they looked so cute and even held hands  I really wanted to take a photo but I was scared it would wake them.
My nephew was 1 yesterday and he had a little party today which was really really nice, the twins got passed around so much though I got dizzy and Ryan got quite upset towards the end and we had to leave. he only got upset though because he was tired and everytime he got settled he was passed on - poor love just wanted to be left alone so we came home.

Cancelled meeting with my boss friday, I have no idea what it is about only I am sure it wil benefit her more than me and as far as I am concerned she can fit in with me, as we were going away friday it wasn't conveniant so I rang her and cancelled  hoping I haven't antagonised her though  seeing her tomorrow at 12pm I'm going to ring her in the morning though to confirm as she didn't sound to sure 

Ryan has an appointment tomorrow afternoon to have an ultrasound on his hips just to check the have developed properly as he was breech and rather squashed up.

Annie - How is hannah now? hope you and DH are feeling better.

Claire - how is your cat? how did it go with MIL 

Deedee -  any job news?? we still haven't seen pictures of Hannah 

Polly - how are you? anymore weight loss?

Emma - hows Will's spitting now?

Sary lou - Hi how you doing?

I spoke to the HV about Callum as he is taking nearly a full bottle at most feeds so I am thinking he wont be waiting another 4-5 months to be weaned, she said wait for him to get to 16weeks then if he's ready start him then slowly   I can't wait I hope he's ready then, if not I'll have to wait till he tells me.

I have more pictures to send you all  thinking it might be easier for me to set up a gallery on FF, I'm not sur ehow to though I will have to look into it.

Donna xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

thx Emma, I dont think we have Paperchase over here but Ill check if they have a website.

Annie- Poor Big hannah, and poor you and DH!! Hope u all feel better soon. 

Claire- How r things with MIL?

Donna- I PROMISE to get phots of Hannah sorted this week, I must get some up to date ones that are extra cute  

On the job front, my colleague phoned personnel to check about the posts as she was getting miffed as we hadnt heard anything. They told her she was 'deemed unsuccessful' so Im presuming I have got one ( 7 of us went for 6 posts). I wont believe anything until I hear it from them so will make a call myself tomorrow if theres nothing in the mail 

Quite a nice weekend- had a lovely meal on Fri nght with the girls. Saturday was spent shopping and cleaning. My mum (who is a fab cook) had a tapas night so we invited ourselves to that and had lots of delicious nosh.  Im so glad we moved closer to my mum and dad, it is great being able to pop round, even if we do only happen to call in at mealtimes! 

Hoping to get hall, stairs and landing painted this week, the whole house is still magnolia so I want to liven it up a bit. Found a nice warm beige colour called 'restful' which Im hoping when on the walls will make me feel that way.

This week Ill be making the most of my last week of freedom (thats presuming I go back next week), so my last chance to catch up with people and do lunch/ coffee etc.

bye for now,
DD x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Annie, hope you, Hannah and DH are all feeling much better today.  

Deedee, fingers crossed you get confirmation of one of the jobs asap then!  Mmmh tapas, my mouth is watering...  We got our wedding invites from The Card Factory, a very cheap place  if you're on a budget but the cards we got are really nice, not sure if they have them over there though and I think they're going into liquidation soon...

Emma, sounds like you had quite a relaxing weekend.  How are mealtimes with Will now??

Polly Longposts, well you'll be horrified when you hear the next installment!

Donna, ooh I hope you do have a gallery I love baby photos!  Hope it goes ok with your boss later, and at the ultrasound.

Well, Friday night meal.  What a disaster.  We started cooking manically (both late home) and realised after DF had put the meat in the pan that it hadn't defrosted properly.  Not wanting to poison anyone DF rang MIL to tell her that we couldn't do shepherd's pie and would make something else but dinner would be slightly late.  She put the phone down.  He rang back and said we could do fish pie but be half hour later or we could get a chinese takeaway.  She said she didn't like chinese and put the phone down (she loves chinese takeaway we got her one a couple of months ago and she raved about it).  DF rang back 5 minutes later to find she'd sent his cousin and uncle home because we'd "ruined the dinner" (they'd gone to her house first to come on to ours together).  I was   feeling awful that they had nothing to eat and FIL's birthday party was ruined when we could easily have salvaged it.  She then screamed down the phone at him "You never wanted me to come round, you've done this on purpose" and slammed the phone down.  DF rang back.  Then she said her and FIL would come round for fish and chips so DF went and picked them up (and had a few words with her), got the fish and chips and brought them round.  She was rude and made a series of snide remarks about new years resolutions about not eating chips (since when?), about how yesterday she'd eaten late and felt faint then as well, etc.  It was just awful.  I'd been     and had red puffy eyes.  FIL was great.  We rang his uncle and cousin to apologise and they laughed it off (like any normal person would) but she's just been vile and rude, she was off with me obviously blaming me for ruining her evening.

Rest of the weekend improved I have to say.  We sold the washing machine the previous owners had left, and got the new underlay down in two of the bedrooms ready for the carpet fitter on Wednesday.

Anyway that's enough from me.  I'd better go and do some work!

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - I cannot believe your MIL.   She is out of control. I'm sorry she upset you so much. Why did df phone her to tell her about the change of dinner plans. It sounds almost like he felt he needed her permission not to cook mince, and that can't be right (thats not meant to sound like a criticism of df, by the way). Surely MIL should have just laughed off the undefrosted mince, and something to the effect of, 'We're coming to see you not the mince. We'll be quite happy with beans on toast or scambled egg etc. Is there anything we can bring to help'.

Glad the rest of the weekend was better. Well, it would have to be really. How is the cat now?

Deedee - I love the idea of restful paint. I'll have to look out for that one. We're still trying to decide on colours too.
Hope you get good news about the job today.

Annie - how are you all?

Donna - glad you had a good weekend away. Hope your meeting (and Ryan's appointment) go OK today.

Polly - hope you had a nice weekend. Did you go cycling?

I'm feeling a little out of sorts at the moment. It may just be lack of sleep (I've had a few bad nights with Will, waking for no obvious reason). Af has been and gone, but I feel like I've had the PMT that goes with it before, during and after. I started worrying that I had postnatal depression, but I don't think it would strike this late in the day. Oh well.
Off to Ikea this morning I think - need more curtain rails, picture frames and some bedside tables.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

He rang up to see if FIL would prefer fish pie or chinese takeaway as it was his birthday, and he wasn't sure if his uncle liked chinese (which would have been easier as we'd have to rush to the supermarket for the fish).  Not that he got to speak to anyone but MIL about it and it took two phone calls to get the question over as she put the phone down the first time.  And the only answer we got was her preference anyway.

Mind you, she is that unreasonable that she would expect an update on meal contents.  I can almost hear her reaction if she got there and found that it was fish pie instead of meat pie.......  

I quite agree.  If it had been my parents, THEY would have offered to get a takeaway in and not minded in the least if the shepherds pie was ruined.  They'd probably have thought it was hilarious, and not in a million years ruined the party and made me or DF feel bad about it.  I was so upset I just wanted to get in the car and drive away.

I just feel it's all coming to a head.  DF is so fed up he doesn't want to go round there anymore and is talking about giving up on her altogether because of how it's making me feel, and they've had some blazing rows lately (I'm sure because he's defending me).  FIL is also really unhappy but at 75 isn't going to walk out, but has hinted that he wants to.  I don't mean to give the impression that DF panders to her, he doesn't, but she is so difficult that no matter what he does she has a problem with it.

She left her handbag behind on Fri night, and then rang up on Sat morning demanding that DF took it round straight away even though he was busy.  He didn't and she sulked for the whole day as she had to wait for it.  Why on earth she couldn't get it herself I'll never know.

And now we've booked a smaller room at the wedding venue she's spitting chips about that as well, but now neither of us care if she's happy or not.  If it weren't for my parents, we'd cancel the whole thing and go abroad just us two and sod her.  It's just not the environment I want to live in.  When my parents get back from their hols today they'll be annoyed with her as well (they already don't like her).  I wanted them to invite DFs parents round for a drink and so I could show MIL the dress but I don't think they will now.

Sorry to go on about it.  I am just so upset and frustrated to the point that I want to blank her entirely.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - I am absolutely flabbergasted   I am so shocked that anyone could act that way. What a horrible and difficult situation. My parents are the polar opposite to DH's and I bet your DF feels like I have in the past - a bit embarassed with you and your family and a bit resentful that she can't "just be normal like everyone elses parents" I've lost count of the amount of times I've said that. At the end of it though, your parents are your parents and you love them regardless - which makes the situation even more difficult. 
There is absolutely no excuse for the way she is treating you both and perhaps DF could lay his cards on the table with her and tell her that she is utterly unreasonable and down right rude. Maybe even go to the extreme - change your tune or loose us.
Is DF an only child? Just wondering if he has any siblings he can get support from?
I'm sorry you're going through this Claire, especially when you're making plans for such a happy occassion. I'm sure you and DF will find a way to sort this out.

Donna - Glad you had a good time in Bexhill. Poor Ryan. It reminded me of the day we brought Hannah home from hospital. She got passed around so much that I didn't see her for 5 hours - I'm not kidding. People just kept walking through the door and taking cuddles. She slept through it all, but she rather hungry when she finally got to me!
I'd love to see more pics of the boys!

Emma - Best of luck at Ikea!

Deedee - I cannot wait to see pics of Little H. Make the most of your last week of freedom. I've just arranged a dinner at the local Italian to celebrate my return to work and commiserate the end of my 11 month mat leave! It went so fast. I can't believe I've been a bum for a whole year almost. Time to stop shirking and start paying taxes again!

Polly - Morning hun. Can't wait for you to read Claire's post  

Well -we have had the weekend from hell. I think Big H might have croup now. I'm waiting to get her into the Dr's today to confirm it - or not. She is coughing like she's on 40 **** a day and she's really hoarse. Yesterday she was falling asleep every 1 -2 hours, only on me and when she woke up she had coughing fits and cried like she was in agony. She's all phlegmy and snotty and it's horrible. Very upsetting to watch your baby that poorly.
Then yesterday afternoon, I started getting the shakes and sweats. I didn't sleep a wink last night -aching from top to toe. This morning I thought I'd have to call DH home from work. I felt really sick and hot. I forced a slice of toast in and some Nurofen and feel alot better. I've asked Dh to come home early tonight if he can.
The insurance company has been out today to confirm I can have a new carpet. Some good news!

I'll be back later if I can. Have a good day everyone x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, oh poor Hannah, please give her a cuddle from me!   I actually don't know what croup is but it doesn't sound very nice.   Hope you're feeling ok now too. 

Emma, good luck at Ikea.  I went on Friday lunchtime to have a look at the candles to see if there was anything for the tables at the reception.  Some ideas, but we'll see.  Hope you find some nice curtain rails, pic frames, etc.  It wasn't too busy on Friday which helps! 

I've had dreams about you all for the last two nights, very bizarre, must be because of your dream Annie.  In the first one we were in a room with beds lined up (must have been because of your hostel style room in your dream) and we were chatting and stubbing out old cigarettes (not smoking them!).  It had a war-time feel to it too, like that was our duty instead of making bombs or something.  Really odd.  I can't remember the second one, the dream faded as soon as I woke up but I remember thinking 'how weird'.  

Yes he is an only child.  He is considering laying his cards on the table but I think we're both worried she'll say fine suit yourself.  And yes, he does feel embarrassed around my parents and brother as they have accepted him as their third child/brother and he is one of the family, always welcome and treated with respect.  He feels ashamed of her and also feels awkward eating at my parents at least once a week when MIL invites me once every two months if pressed (not that I mind as I hate going round there).

You know, I really should do some work........

xxx


----------



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

Hello girls sorry haven't been around much. 
I am in agony and its really taking its toll on our relationship. I spent my birthday moaning and doped up with painkillers and having a bit of um fun has led to 2 days of cramps and pain.  
I feel as if I'm on - heavy cramps, feel like i have been kicked in the legs and typically i cant get a appointment with my GP as no appoints available-my surgery is a nightmare you can only book 3 weeks in advance for a set date the rest of the time they are emergency appoints only which you have to call up on the day before 8:30am -prI'me timing as thats when im taking ds to school and come 9am there aren't any left.   
I'm hoping i can wait until my appointment on the 9th but may have to see someone before this. 
Truly fed up now and don't know what to do. xx-xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Annie if Hannah does have Croup or even if she doesn't have you tried steming up the bathroom and putting her in there? its meant to work a treat, may even help you to.

Hope your all feeling better soon  

Emma - have you had any luck at IKEA, I always find I go there and find nothing ot want to buy the whole shop.

Deedee - you could try doing an internet search for invites probably find some nice internet only sites.

Claire I can't believe MIL I really think she has serious mental issues  sorry maybe I shouldn't have said that.

My meeting today was cancelled  as her daughter is ill. I'm glad, not that her daughter is ill but that the meeting is cancelled! I didn't want to go anyway, although I am intreaged as to what it is about.

Off to the hospital with Ryan in a bit then shopping, it FIL birthday tomorrow and we have no idea what to get  and the lady next door had a baby girl on saturday so I need to buy her a present, I cna buy pink things yea!!!!

Donna xx

Sarylou just seen your post, didn't realise you had a ds, who old is he?
,aybe you could try changing doctors as the service sounds disgusting! do you have a NHS walk in centre where you live maybe you could pop in there?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hmmm, I'm still not doing any work! 

Sarylou, sorry to hear about your pains.  I agree with Donna, the service is a disgrace.  I changed docs recently and am so much happier at the new place, appts are no problem same day.  Failing that yes I've heard great things about the NHS walk-in centres.  Meanwhile here's a , probably not much help but just incase!

Donna, FILs are hard to buy for aren't they!  Good luck shopping, hope you find something!!

Yes beginning to think MIL has some issues, at the very least emotional, to do with what signifies affection and love and it seems a little bit warped to me.   Either that or downright needy. 

xx


----------



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

Donna yes i have ds jordan who is 8-9 in august    

Goblin thats our only gp surgery in the local area- i dont drive so its a good 10 min drive to next one. 

I havent heard of walk in clinics will google it now and see if we have anything. 
Even if they just give me some stronger meds- i remember tramadol and voltrol worked a treat when i was in hosp last yr lol


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Again!

Donna - Thanks for the steam tip. I read about that last night and steamed my bathroom up a treat - muh to DH's concern for the walls!

Claire - Fab dreams - maybe it's a sign that we should settle a date?!?

Sarylou - I would say you qualify for an emergency appointment. Can a friend or relative phone for an appointment for you whilst you're on the school run? Maybe if you popped in or called to explain how difficult it is for you to get a slot, they'd let you book one?
Either way, the sooner you speak to someone the better. you really shouldn't be in that much pain.

Ooops - we have a screamer. Better go!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Goodness, you have been chatty today. 

Annie - is poor little Big Hannah any better? Hope she has a better night tonight.

Donna - any luck with the shopping? How was Ryna's appointment?

Sarylou - it really doesn't sound right to be in so much pain. I hope you manage to find a way to beat the system at your GPs  or find a walk-in clinic.

Still feeling   here. Will has gone down with a cold today, perhaps explaining the terrible nights and daytime grumpiness we've had of late. Think I'm going down with it too.  he has turned into a horrible snot monster. On the plus side, the spitting has eased off now.  Ikea was fine, and very quiet.  I didn't buy much at all, but did get the curtain rails I wanted. I got very lost on the way there and back though. 
Promise to come back more cheery tomorrow,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening everyone,

Annie how is Hannah now? how are you feeling?

Emma Hows Will? hope your both feeling better  

Ryans ultra sound was fine hips are all as they should be  Ryan was very well behaved and didn't cry or moan so proud of him.

Got FIL a book - Bob Dylans autobiography so hope he'll like that

boys are in bed and DH and I are having a sneaking Chinese  maybe even some   later  

Been looking at houses to rent may be moving but not sure yet 

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All

Well, things are not improving greatly here. Hannah's cough is so violent that she once again threw back her bed time feed - or the little bit she took. I think she's getting scared to drink it   She slowly took 3ozs - I sat her up, she started coughing and before I knew it I was covered in a river of sick. Luckily DH was home this time so he took Big H and cleaned her up. I stuck my clothes in the wash and scrubbed the sofa. DH hasn't seen Big H be sick like that and I think he was a little bit shaken up by how much there was and how distressed she gets  
I think it's getting me down so much that now I'm going down with the germs. I've got really swollen glands and my throat is on fire. 

However - to try and perk me back up, DH is taking charge today and I'm going for a massage and lunch with a friend  

I forgot to say that I got a Dr to see Hannah yesterday and he agreed that she either has croup or Bronchilitis (sp). He said he thought we were through the worst of it now (ha!) and that we just have to ride it out. Both of these illnesses are viral, so no magic medicine available.

Donna - Really pleased to hear that Ryan got perfect results at the scan yesterday. What's made you & DH start looking at new houses? Is it the kitchen problem? Are you going to stay in the same area?

Emma - Sorry -we must have sent our germs down to you guys   Hope you and Will are quickly on the mend. Lucky you catching Ikea on a quiet day! 

Right -  need to go and depilitate for my massage or the therpaist is in for a shock!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - poor Hannah, and you. Hope you both feel better soon. It is horrible seeing them suffer isn't it, especially as they can't tell you where hurts. Hope the GP is right and she is on the road to recovery.

Donna - hope you had a nice evening with dh. Why are you thinking of moving?

Claire - hope you had a relaxing MIL-free evening.

Deedee, Polly - hello! 

Another very disturbed evening and night here. I don't think W had more than 6 hours sleep in total. he was screaming and screaming so much. I think his throat is bothering him. Seems fine this morning though, albeit disgustingly snotty.

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

morning all,

Dh has gone back to work after a week off and I'm having a nightmare of a morning.
Callum and Ryan are overtired as they have been up since 6 and haven't slept this morning they are both hungry but are falling asleep after taking 1 oz but then only sleeping for about 15mins because they are hungry so we are stuck in a cycle - can't sleep becasue they are hungry and can't eat becasue they are tired 
weather here is horrible to so didn't really want to go out today plus I have loads of housework to catchup on but think boy's may need a walk later of this continues.

Annie and Emma how are Hannah and Will today? any improvements?

DH and I are thinking of moving because we don't feel secure here, our land lady keeps dropping hits about house prices, morgage rates etc so think she will rpobably up the rent or maybe sell the hose after the kitchen work has been done.
Dh would move out of london tomorrow and I like the idea to I would really like to bring up my children somewhere better and we have discussed moving to Bexhill as we would already know people there but I just don't think I can leave the rest of the family behind, I know we would still see them but I see my mum about once a week and meet up with my brothers grilfriend and my nephew once a week soI would miss that and I want the boys to grow up with their cousins from both sides so I just don't think i can do it yet.
Thinking of moving nearer my parents and the inlaws not that we live far from them now but its not really within walking distance maybe 45min-1 hour so would like to live a bit closer as buses and a double buggie don't always mix.
Not sure if we can afford to move as you have to pay out for references etc, then there is the deposit to find.
would love to rent a bigger place to maybe an extra bedromm as DH would love another child in the future but not sure if we will be able to afford an extra bedroom in london so there is lots to think about. would be great if we could buy somewhere as would feel more secure then but there is no way we could afford anything an what DH earns and even if I went back to work I don't think it would make much difference and we use what I earn on childcare anyway.

boys still not settled

hopefully back later

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma and Annie, you are both really in the wars aren't you, feeling unwell and pelted with a mixture of snot and sick!  I really hope you're both feeling much better and Will and Hannah are on the mend too!  

Donna, hope Callum and Ryan are feeding/sleeping a bit better now.  I can imagine it is unsettling wondering what will happen with rent or your landlady selling up.  Personally I can't rave enough about living 10 mins walk from my parents, and with children god willing, it will be a godsend.  Perhaps when the boys are a little older you could move out of London and buy somewhere that way?

Hi Polly, how's things?

Hi Deedee.  Hi Sarylou, hope you're feeling better today.  

Busy day at work today  but looking forward to a meal at my parents tonight as they're just back from their hols. 

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Grrr, went for a nice massage and ended up feeling like I'd been put through a mangle. She gave me a right pummeling   No pain, no gain I guess. I do feel less knotty!

DH says he's had a good morning with Big H, so there's a small ray of light!

We're off to go and sort out a new carpet for the lounge. Insurance guys came out yesterday and confirmed I can have a new one. Think we'll just have the same one again. I haven't got the energy to search through samples!

Claire - Where have your Parents been?

Emma - Sorry to hear Will was up in the night. Does he sound hoarse at all?

Donna - Lots of things to think about there with location!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Annie - glad to hear that Big Hannah seems a bit better today. Must be a relief.

Claire - hope you have a lovely evening.

Donna - don't know what to advise. I've never lived near parents or in laws and can't imagine what that would be like. Moving is always very expensive though.
Did the boys settle in the end this morning?

Will has been in fairly good spirits this morning, but is dripping with snot. More of a tickley cough than a hoarse one, Annie. I do hope tonight will be better. I need my sleep!
Going to try and do lots of cooking this afternoon.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, I do envy you cooking up a storm this afternoon!   What are you making?  (feeling hungry...)

Annie, great news re the new carpet!  Glad Hannah's perked up.   My parents were in the canaries, but it rained all week unfortunately, they look relaxed though.

This day is draggginnnggggggggggg , wanna go home.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Claire - lamb casserole for tonight, and leek and potato soup for his lordship. I was hoping to make chilli to freeze, but ran out of time and enthusiasm.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Mmmh casserole is perfect for this time of year, yummy.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Seriously Emma, you put me to shame   I swore when I was on mat leave that I would be cooking fresh all the time for the 3 of us. I think I can count on my hands the amount of times I have done it. I guess it's a bit handy that I have a spell every now and again of batching a load of things up for Big H. She eats fairly well!

DH couldn't be bothered to go across town to sort out the carpet, so we walked to the Out Laws and spent a couple of hours there instead. 

Having some problems with my e-mail today. I can't get any messages through to my friends at work. they can send me mails, but not getting anything back from me. It's really annoying. How am I meant to keep up with the gossip now  

Claire -I've been looking at the Canaries for us to visit this year. To be honest, I've been looking at a shed load of holidays. I'm waiting for my friend to make up her mind about us going together in August or not. Be cheaper for us if she said no, so we can go outside of the school holidays.

Right - going to go and pray that I don't get puked on tonight. Happy Snooze everybody!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

evening all,

My day didn't get much better, poor ryan cried all day and I have no idea what was wrong my only guess is that it was his teeth then he got overtired and a combination of the 2 took over. he had is night feed and was in bed at 5pm, he went out like a light, Callum follwed at 5:30 they were both shattered.
Trouble is I am now thinking that as they went to bed so early and haven't eaten loads today we could be in fro 2 night feeds each tonight 

DH is going to see our land lady tonight on his way home to hopefully pick up a new tenancy agreement as this is long overdue and try to sus out a few things about where we stand. 

My neighbour had a baby girl on saturday so had fun buying pink things yesterday, she's coming home today so may pop my head in tomorrow only breifly though as I now what its like.

Emma lamb caserole sounds delish, I have never made a caserole and wouldn't know where to start 

Hoping to start baking soon as I want to make the boys a birthday cake and think I've only made 1 or 2 cakes in my life so want to practice before the big day.

Got my mum coming over tomorrow to use the internet as she has to price the contents of the house, well the damaged stuff anyway. The insurance company have listed everything now they want prices  some of the things they've had for over 30 yrs! so we're going to have to internet search alot of stuff to get prices thik it will be a long day.

hope Hannah is better tonight Annie, oh and the canneries are lovely we went to Gran caneria (sp) when DH and I first started going out and it was lovely. the canneries are great for children and all year sun

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - you could try a dream feed at 10pm, then go to bed, and then hope that you only have to get up once in the night for feeds.
Would you prefer to stay in your current house if the landlady agrees?

Casseroles are the easiest thing in the world to make. Just throw meat, veg and some stock together in a pot and cook on a low temp for hours. I like to do them so that I can prepare it all early in the day. I can't face starting cooking from scratch once I've put will to bed. I try to do a huge one so that I have plenty of leftovers to feed Will.

Leek and potato soup was a waste of time. Will spat it all out (yes, spitting is back in vogue). I made a huge vat of the stuff too. 

Hope everyone else is Ok. Early night for me tonight.
Emma, xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire - what is she on?! How very very rude!

But it makes sense that DF is an only child, and she is terrified of losing him - but this is your trump card: lay your cards on the table, and see what she does. be prepared for her to go off in a huff, saying that she is better off without you (or whatever), but the reality is that she needs her son more than he and you need his behaviour. Think about it: if she isn't going to behave like an adult, what do you want: to have this go on forever, or to have her not talk to you for a year and come back better behaved? You can guarantee she is not going to want to miss the grandchildren, so you can get her strop in between now and then. Or between the wedding and then, if you need to wait til then. But again, is it better to have her rude and vile about and at your wedding, or sort it before then? 

DH is an only child, and his dad died when he was quite young. My MIL died long before I met DH, but I know that he refused to speak to his DM on the phone for a long time, because she was doing the phoning-every-day-and-moaning-that-you-never-phone routine, when both he and wife-minus-one had two jobs and three small children. She came round in the end, but as he puts it, he had to break the habit about who was in charge. 

Sorry, I know that I am going on at you, but I can't bear to think that this woman will make your life hell from now until she dies. And unless she understands that she can't get away with it, she will make it hell. 

Sorry, everyone else, I have been reading, and now what you are up to, but I've had a long day - and a longer week ahead! Donna, are things better now? Sarylou, do you want the name of my gynae?

Emma, Deedee, Annie:  

Take care all
Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening Polly   -  I've been imagining the look on your face when you saw Claire's last post   Sound advice as always from you  

Hope you're off relaxing now x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

A much better night was had by all here.  We're all still a bit snuffly but, fingers crossed, are on the mend.

Annie - how are you and Big Hannah? 

Claire - did you have a nice evening? Excellent advice from Polly, as always. What she says is absolutely right. I may or may not have mentioned before about falling out with my mother before my wedding (she didn't approve of dh, fact it wasn't a church wedding, and countless other things). It all came to blows just before the wedding when she had a tantrum/crying fit and ended up with us not speaking. I honestly didn't think she'd come to the wedding, but she did in the end, but full of bad grace. We never discussed it or resolved anything, and it really put a dampener on the day and the last few weeks before the wedding, and I still resent her for spoiling that time.

Quiet at home kind of day for me today. I really need to clean and tidy the house, and other such dull things. I've got my father coming to stay tomorrow for a couple of days so need to get shipshape.
Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon everyone

Grr I couldn't log in this morning! No idea why, it's all fine now. 

Emma, how's the housework going? Bet it'll be nice to have your dad staying for a few days.

Donna, any news from the landlady?

Annie, hope you go to the Canaries, have heard loads of people rave about it. I went to Tenerife years ago but was a sulky teen and don't remember very much about it.

Polly, how are things with you, any idea when you may hear from the hospital? Thanks for the advice and know you are right. I think with only 3 months to the wedding we will have to bite our tongues for now as DF has tried shutting her out before and she just goes along with it until he gives in so think we need a big chunk of time available to hold out for. I'd truly hate for her to miss the wedding (and in particular for his dad to miss it) I think it would ruin it for DF (plus I don't want any arguments at the moment as I feel so  generally due to pressure of wedding, DIY, job, etc.) But no I don't want her ruining my life, or having any knock on, on _my_ parents happy life either.

Had two of our bedrooms carpeted this morning. Don't know how it looks as I'm at work but my mum says it looks great, can't wait to get home! It's pummice colour berber wool. (And my mum's done all my ironing for me while she was waiting in for them. ) Third bedroom being done tomorrow - wonder if I can get more dirty clothes washed and ready to iron by tomorrow morning... 

Had a good evening but left early as I had a headache (courtesy of af ).

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Guys

Another Croup day here! My poor baby had a really meek little voice at the moment and still this chesty cough.Torturing myself about wether to send her to nursery tomorrow or not. One minute she's happy playing and the next she's all upset. The Dr told me there's no need to exclude her from anything, but it's just that it seems mean to seperate her from me when she's poorly. But what would I do if I was going to work tomorrow? I'd send her, so... I'll keep beating myself up about it til the morning  

Think my laptop has a virus aswell, so another problem to sort out  

Claire - I don't think I would start a war with the MIL before the wedding either. I'm the type of person who will do anything to keep the peace, especailly at a function! Even more if it's mine! I hope I just get to go somewhere this year. The Canaries does look perfect, but seriously, anywhere would be fine. I love my holidays! The last time I saw the sunshine, I came back with Hannah  
So, is that you birth control free now?!?! Getting all ready for a Team Vag BFP! Ooohh, how fab is that going to be!

Emma - Hope you had a productive day at home. Any particular reason for the Pops visit?

Polly/Donna/Deedee -  

Right - off to waken the beast. She's been asleep for ages! Usually a good thing - not today.

D, you know I can't remember her what she was like when she was well, it's been so long


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just popped on quickly before I go home.

Sorry to hear that Hannah isn't well yet.  

Yes I am birthcontrol free, would be due to start next pills on Friday but obviously not going to.  But not trying ttc until 3rd May onward so you'll have to channel your merry BFP thoughts in Polly's direction!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Annie - poor Hannah. Perhaps being at nursery will take her mind off feeling unwell. See how tonight goes before making a decision. 
Did you see Deal or No Deal tonight - fab! Yes, I've been sucked in now....

Claire - hope you enjoy your new carpets this evening.

My dad is coming down for a funeral - some distant family member that he hasn't seen for donkeys years. I think he's just using it as an excuse to visit young Will. My mother is working so can't come. I'm quite looking forward to a bit of quality time with him on his own. Don' think we've done that since I was 21. 
Right, better go and prepare something for W to spit out.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon!

Hannah went to nursery today and I got a haircut - an even shorter one this time. A proper length Pob!

Hannah did fairly well. She drank her milk and took a decent nap, but was a bit grizzly. I'll settle for that. She's sat playing quite happily at the moment calling everything "Dadda"  

I've been into town and stocked up on more beauty products   and also been to order the replacement carpet.

Looking forward to putting my feet up tonight.

Is everyone else ok today?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Been quiet on here today!

Annie, sounds like you've had a successful day!

Our main bedroom carpet is down now, can't wait to see it tonight.  Hoping I can put my feet up tonight too, we were up late last night laying the rest of the new underlay ready for this morning's fitter.  Dreading going home too, little cat was not well this morning when we left, breathing heavily and very lethargic and sad looking.  

And I've forgotten to defrost the salmon for dinner...  Might be mash and beans for us tonight! 

Hope everyone else is having a good day.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

not been having a good couple of days here been feeling really down, tried talking to DH but he is no use. I'm probably over tired although i don't know why I am so knackered the boys are wuite good at night I get approx 7 hours a night so shouldn't be feeling so tired and I hate getting up in the morning.
house is a mess I haven't had the time or energy to tidy up  I went shopping today and picked up wrong size Nappies for Callum and didn't realise till the checkout so will have to go back tomorrow or saturday to get more.

Emma how are you and Will?

Deedee Hi its been a while.

Guessing Polly is snowed under at work - we miss you

Claire I hope the cat is alright

Annie is Hannah improving?

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

aaah, Donna. Don't be so hard on yourself. You have twins that are still very young. I felt crap on and off until Hannah was 16 weeks old. It all takes time to come together and no matter how much sleep you get, it's never enough right now. Try and relax and take it as it comes. So you bought the wrong nappies today. We all do things like that. I poured DH's tea in Hannah's bottles and her milk in his mug, I've put her wipes in the fridge and I went to brush my teeth with shaving foam - We all do crazy **** time to time and it's ok  

Claire- Hope the cat's ok when you get home  

Well - I don't want to get too hopeful, but Big H was a bit happier this afternoon. The hacking cough is still there, but she wasn't as bothered by it and SHE ATE   Little pleasures these days!

We'll see what tomorrow brings.

Love to everyone x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna sorry you're feeling so low.  Annie's right, you have to remember that you have two very young little boys and are doing great.  Sod the housework anyway, it's not important at the moment. x

Annie, glad to hear Hannah is getting better!

Cat was ok when we got home and is even better again today.  A bit of a rollercoaster!  Carpets are fab too. 

Hi everyone else, hope all is well.

x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna, sorry to hear that you are feeling so down. You are doing really well with the twins, you don't have to be superwoman as well! You had a bad week last week and that must have a knock on effect. Keep talking to us, (pm me if you want  ) Don't keep it to yourself.

Take care  

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Annie - glad to hear Hannah is on the mend. Are you recovered now too?

Claire - glad to hear that the cat is a bit better. Hope you are still enjoying your new carpets. What exciting things have you got planned for the weekend?

Polly - still snowed under at work? Are you making progress?

Donna - don't be so hard on yourself. It is hard work looking after one little one, let alone two, and you've had a stressful week or two recently. It is bound to take its toll. Plus it takes _ages _ for your body to get over childbirth. Forget the housework. A happy and rested Donna is far more important.

We're all recovering from our colds here, although I've still got an irritating cough and Will is still a snot monster. My dad is here until tomorrow so dh and I are going out tonight - first time I've been out in the evening since September. I won't know what to do or wear.  Just going for a meal I think.
Right, off to the library bus. Bcak later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Are there really still library buses?  Fantastic!

Emma, glad recovery is going well your end too!  Where will you go for your meal?  You must let me know if you go anywhere nice locally we're always looking for new places to try!

Our weekend is ram jam packed (as usual).  Got a meeting with the wedding coordinator tomorrow morning, followed by an appointment at another florists to see if we can get something cheaper than the first florist quoted.    Then hopefully squeezing in ordering the kitchen and doing housework and food shopping before going to the parents for dinner.  Sunday we're going shopping for an array of wedding things including DFs suit and tie, table decorations, photo album, cake ideas, etc. and DF is hoping to paint the en suite ceiling when he manages to invent some extra time. 

Hope everyone else is having a much more relaxed weekend.  Roll on June.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Not sure about going out now. Anywhere we wanted to go is fully booked.  Money is a little bit tight at the moment so I'm not sure we should just go out for the sake of going out. Could go to the cinema instead, I suppose.

The library bus _is_ fab, well for childrens books at least. Adult stuff (I mean books for adults not naughty books ) is rather limited and generally in large print.

Have a good weekend everyone,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Claire are you really going to mamageto get all that done? I'm tired just reading it.

Still not feeling loads better, can't seem to stop crying!
Could look at Callum when I was feeding him this morning I feel so guilty for feeling likt this. I was so happy and should feel happy I have to gorgeous boys something I have longed for and other people (including our Polly) are still longing for thats what makes how I feel so awful.
DH has called in sick for today and tomorrow and took the boys out today so I could rest as maybe I am just tired, I know everyone says the house work can wait but til when they are yr old? it needs doing I'm only doing the bare minimum as it is we need clean clothes etc.
Think I need to get out of the house more but it is so difficult going to play groups with 2 I need to be an occtopus (not that I have been to any  )
DH thinks I may have PND but that makes me feel worse I don't want to have it and I am desperatly trying to shake this off! I have been fine till tuesday this wk. I can't take it when the boys cry I seem to be getting more angry with them and having to leave the room I shouldn't be doing that. they are only babies. And I am very ashamed to admit this I hit Ryans ricker yesterday while he was in it  he spat out the Calpol and I called him a stupid boy and hit the side of the rocker it really scared him and I can't get his face out of my head. I would NEVER hit them though I couldn't.
I am also worried as it Ryan that I seem less able to cope with and I am worried that I haven't bonded with him, I just shouldn't feel like this. I love them so much I could burst but tis so so hard. I even thought the otherday it would be ok if I'd only had one, what an awfull thing to think what kind of mother thinks that, maybe I don't deserve them. they are so perfect and I am so lucky why can't I just be ahppy like I was.
sorry I'm rambling now.

Landlady as said they want to up the rent as they are paying £950 for mortgage and £95 council tax and we are only paying £750 rent. If thats true I can understand them wanting to increase it but they said they wont increase it till the building work is done, why wait? I think they want it done then they are going to increase it so much that we have to move. I think they want to sell teh place but don't have the balls to throw us out and they can't sell it till building work is finished which is mhy they want to keep us here till then.
looked around at other places to rent and have 1 veiwing on monday but think we will have to loose a reception room which isn't the end of the world but woth 2 boys not sure of we can afford to loose space but then it may be a case of having to.
not sure how we will afford the money for references and deposits etc but again it will be a case of having to I just feel so stressed and I think its the boys that are suffering.
and the thought of moving, packing and unpacking  

anyway thats me more problems as usual 

DH will be back with the boys soon it does feel weird with them not being here

Emma have a great time tonight x x

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Does anyone else think that Claire's posts sound like mine used to on a Friday? Seriosuly - I sat and read back my posts from 18 months ago and every Friday I was saying "got a busy weekend", "doing this this and this".
It's soooo depressing! I used to do so many lovely things.... I know I have a beautiful baby now and I used to ache to have a baby to spend the time with instead of watching Buffy DVD's! Just a little bit of the old life would be nice once in a while. Feels like I've gone utter cold turkey  

Claire - You enjoy your weekend hun   I hope all goes well with the wedding purchases and that you create magic decorating time. You never know,you might even create some magic "S" time  

Emma - I don't want to get too excited but I think we have an improvement in Big H. We've actually had some giggles today - oooohhh! 
I felt rotten this morning, but have been busy all day so not noticed so much. She's off to my Mothers tomorrow afternoon to give me some peace for a few hours  
I hope you and DH get to go out tonight. Even if it's just to McDonalds or Pizza Hut   Location is seriously irrelevant these days. It's just good to be FREE!

Donna/Polly/Deedee/Sarylou - Have a good weekend


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

just a one-handed quickie - w is hungry and wibbly. Donna - big   to you. going to come back later if i can to adrress your post.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna

if you have pnd, it isn't your fault, and it doesn't make you a bad mother or any less grateful for your boys. I am a bit worried that you are feeling so bad in the mornings particularly, and beating yourself up about little things. Is there anyone that you can talk to, a HV or someone? You might just be going through a bad patch with everything that happened recently and still going on with the rent etc. 

Sorry, I will be back later

love
polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - sorry I didn't get back before now. How are you feeling about things today? If you do have PND - and it is a big if - it is nothing to be ashamed of (at one of my mother and toddler grops recently mothers seemed to be getting all competitive over who had had the worst PND ). Are you able to talk to your GP about it. I feel you've had so much stress recently, on top of the exhaustion that comes with looking after 2 little ones, that perhaps everything has got on top of you, rather than it being PND, but only you would know that. The most important thing is that you talk to someone, whether it is us, a GP, hv, other mothers. Don't bottle things up. It is a good idea to go out a lot. When I was finding things really tough I made myself go out on the grounds that I wasn't likely to burst into tears out and about, but at home I was.
I bet all mothers of twins find they bond more easily with one than the other, even if they won't all admit it. I honestly didn't start bonding with Will until he was about 12 weeks old. Before that it felt like having this very demanding alien in the house, and I felt so guilty that I didn't feel anything. There were times when I'd have happily given him away to anyone who'd take him.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

ooops posted before I'd finished. 

In terms of your house, I understand why your landlady wants to increase the rent, but at the same time I thought the rental market had collapsed and landlords were struggling to rent properties. Don't you agree a fixed rent for the year/6 months ahead and sign a contract? I'd try and pin her down to what she plans to do and when (or get dh to).

Annie - glad Hannah is on the mend and giggling again.

We didn't go out in the end last night. Dh came home early from work feeling unwell, and I still don't feel right, so we didn't bother. Never mind.

Back later,
Emma, xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Donna

I am really sorry that you are going through this, I know its not nice, but its normal, so many people feel like this and what with two to cope with, you have been doing an amazing job and you will get through this, you need to take all the help you can, it may well be PND, so many of the girls here have had it, I know at least 3 on the BFP thread, so please come and talk to us, let us help you.

I think the pressure on us, as we have all been through so much to get here is worse, you feel you can't moan and that everything should be rosy, its not always, its bl**dy hard and you need so much support, I know going to groups seems impossible at the moment, do you have any friends who have just had the one child as they are will be able to help you in and out of the car, where abouts in London do you live, if you don't mind me asking as I have some twin mummies at some of my groups, it might help to talk to others, have you joined the twin threads here as the girls are fabulous ?

As for house work, you should see my house and J is almost 19months old and there is only one of him, you are not super women and its early days, things will get easier.

Its not anger you feel when the boys cry, its helplessness, frustration its so hard, when they won't stop and nothing seems tow work, even now I get annoyed with Jacob when he makes me spill calpol everywhere, have you tried a syringe, its so much easier and much less messy ? if not you can get one from boots or any chemist, behind the counter

Donna you do deserve these boys, both of them, all my love, here if you need me Cx

FF have a private PND board, where you could just read if don't feel like posting, I am in no way saying this is what you have, but these ladies have all felt down at one stage too http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=55048.0

Twin mummies support group is here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76753.270


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank you for your replys and thank you Candy for the links to the other threads.

I don't think it is PND I think or atleast hope its just everything getting on top of me.
DH sister rang earlier and iffered to look after the boys over night, her 2 children will love it. I felt so awfull watching them leave, I couldn't take them to SIL as I knew I would cry and get all embarressed. I couldn't even go to the front door- I couldn't watch them leave.
I know deep down they will be finr but I feel awfull what if they wake in the night in a strange place and think ' where's my mummy'  
I know I am being silly I just feel like someone has taken them 
It will do me the world of good to have a break though as I have been finding the night feeds and early mornings very hard (even though DH does is share I am still awake even if I am not feeding)

Emma -  I can also understand our landlady wanting/needing to increase the rent I just don't like the way she is doing it. she is being very sneaking, insulting and underhand about the whole thing and we just don't feel secure here either.
Just found out that they don't delcare it either so its not all above bored that we live here so thinking it may be better in the long term to move. seen some nice places, one is even oposite my mums   not sure if thats a good thing or not 
May have to move to a flat rather than a house but all we really loose is some stairs and possibly 1 room so not that bad really.
Sorry you and DH were poorly last night, feeling any better today?

Thank you all again for all your support - you must be sick of me and my woes!

Candy I am south east london pm me if you need me to be more specific.

Donna, minus her boys


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - your little boys will be just fine for one night. I hope you manage to get a good night's sleep tonight.  
If there is anything I can do, please let me know.

Emma, xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna, honey, no-one is sick of you or your woes! I'm sure I speak for all in saying that although I am sorry that you feel so bad, I'm glad that you are telling us. I'd hate to think that you were feeling like this and NOT saying! Candy's advice seems really sound, and I'm sure there is a lot of truth in the fact that you have longed for the boys for so long, and it isn't a bed of roses for anyone, so you add pressure on yourself.

Please do take care, I hope that your night off is a good one, and helps revive you a bit.

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Guys 

Right, firstly - Mrs Taylor....

I think it is absolutely fan -bloody- tastic that you have a night off to re charge your batteries. Naturally you are going to miss them, feel guilty and feel odd with them not being around. BUT - believe me, you are going to feel so much better for it.
I had real problems letting Hannah go, even for 20 minutes. Slowly, over time I've let her go to my Mum's on Saturday afternoons for a few hours and church with the MIL on Sunday mornings (I know!) and I swear to you if we didn't do that I'd be in the looney bin or a quivering exhausted wreck. And I only have one! 
We all need and *deserve* a break now and again Donna. It doesn't make us bad Mum's. In fact I would argue the opposite. Letting them go and taking a breather is an utter tonic and good for not just you, but them too. 
I was chatting to a friend of a friend a few weeks ago. She had twin girls around the same time as you. Her babies stay at her Out Laws overnight once every week and some afternoons I think she was saying. She said if she didn't do that she wouldn't cope. She said the break made such a difference. Just one nights good sleep makes such an amazing difference.
In fact, I know quite a few ladies who let their babies go overnight to family on a regular basis. So you're not doing anything that millions of other Mums do!
Sooooo - cuddle up on the sofa tonight. Watch a bit of t.v and then get yourself off to bed for a good nights sleep. Try as hard as poss not to worry about the boys. Your SIL knows exactly what she's doing if they do wake up.
Have a decent lie in and then when you're ready, go and get the boys.

And just to end my rant (a loving one by the way).
A) - NEVER apologise to us. You are NOT ever being silly
B) - We are no way sick of your woes. We want to help you
C) - You are an amazing Mother and doing a fabulous job with your gorgeous boys.

ENJOY YOUR NIGHT OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Emma - So sorry you didn't make it out. Hopefully another chance will arise soon!

Well a brief update as to what I've been up to...
1) - Back to the Dr's for me. I have conjunctivitis. Was awake at 3am giving Hannah a drink with one eye stuck shut.
2) - Hannah went to Mothers today for 4 whole hours and it was bloody bliss. I went to lunch with some friends and it was great to have a break.
3) - DH & I are coming into the City in March for a night away (eek). Friends of ours booked a hotel on Park Lane, can't go anymore and we are taking it off their hands at a bargain price! Anyone wanna meet us while we're in town   
4) - My best friend presented me with a necklace from Tiffany's today to mark the end of our year off on mat leave together  A bit sad - We have had the best time this year and it's been great having a friend go through it at the same time. The support is priceless.
5) Big H is off to church in the morning. I intend on cleaning the bathroom and doing some ironing.

Think that covers most things?!?! Off to get my p'j's on and cuddle up with a Dairy Milk.

oooh I know - HARRY POTTER book released on 21st July. Advance warning - I won't be online that day!

Have a good one - especially you Donna!

Niiiiigggghhhhht xxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Donna sounds like your SIl in very experienced and once she knows how how hard it is to look after twins, I reckon she will help out even more, my mum had Jacob over night last night to, I know hes so much older so its lots easier, but it was my first time also and had much the same feelings, I was hoping you would be m40 side west I guess its called, hope you had agood nights sleep, love to all Cx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - how was last night? Did you manage to get a decent amount of sleep? I echo everything that Polly, Annie, and Candy have said, although they put it far better than I could. 

Annie - poor you with your eye. Hope it clears up soon. Tiffany necklace sounds lab - what a lovely thing to do.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Donna, I hope you're feeling much better this morning, especially after all the great advice you've had from everyone.   Don't have anything to add having not been there yet but to echo that you're a great mother, and doing a terrific job. 

Annie, I know, 21st July.  You absolutely must NOT give away any details though as I'm going to try my hardest not to start reading the book until I go on my August hols 3 weeks later!  Don't know if I'll manage that though! 

Emma, sorry you didn't get your meal out.  Hopefully another opportunity is just round the corner.

Morning Polly, Deedee, Sarylou.  Hope you're all well and had good weekends.

Our weekend was very productive.  It went well at the venue and we've had all our questions answered in the way we were hoping for so the invites will go out tomorrow hopefully.  Florist was a bit nervy so we'll see what she comes back with, but will go back to Florist #1 for a requote.  Got the kitchen ordered and the new sinks too, being delivered in 3 weeks' time.  

Didn't get loads of stuff for the wedding, but we did get our rings ordered, which we can collect in a month.  I was going to have a plain white gold band but ended up going for a band with 3 diamonds in square settings along the front to go with the square diamond on the engagement ring.  Hope it's not too much... DF gets a 25% discount so I could go a bit overboard.   Ordered some shoes from Next as well, so it's all coming together slowly.  Must go email the photographer now, it never ends. 

Off to pick laminate flooring for the bathrooms and hall tonight after work.  Can't believe how much of the house we've changed already!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - how are you feeling today? Did the break help?

Annie - just saw your post on 'ask a hv' about Hannah. Poor thing. Is it worth taking her back to the doctor or do you just have to ride it out?

Claire - what a productive weekend (I'd expect nothing less). I can't believe how much house stuff you've done already either. Puts me to shame......
Are you going to fit the kitchen yourself?

Sorry I've been so quiet/brief lately. I have been feeling so under the weather that everything seemed too much effort, but I finally feel more human again today.   At long, long last Will has finally mastered the art of crawling forwards.  

Not much planned today. I'm hoping to do some wallpaper stripping in the spare room, provided W is happy entertaining himself. I tried on Saturday but it was hopeless - in one hour I managed to remove just one length. 

Have a good day everyone. Back later,
Emma, xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, glad you're both feeling better now!  Hope you managed to get that wallpaper stripped off!

DF and my dad are going to fit it.  I'm expecting it to take about 6 months......  

x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi girls
sorry to gatecrash but heard that Donna was having a tough time and just wanted to say 
Donna - pop into the Twin Mums' thread any time - we've all had really tough times looking after our babes and sometimes it helps to chat to others who've been in the same situation.  We are a freindly bunch - honest    
I hope you enjoyed your night without the babes - it feels really hard but you definitely need times to recharge so that you are on better form afterwards to take care of your 2 littl'uns so don't feel bad about it  

byee
Morgan


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone.

Sorry, I'm not having a good time of it lately. Hannah is really poorly again and I just don't know what to do  She's so tired and wants to sleep all the time and it's scaring the hell out of me. Saying that, she's currently happy playing in her walker and chatting to herself   Bloomin babies - up and down all the time. 

DH & I are full of colds aswell and I think I'm a combination of exhausted, fed up, scared and feeling utterley out of my depth. How long does one "ride it out"? When do you say it's been going on too long? My Dr talks to me like I'm a nureotic Mum. So what if he's right. He should still indulge me!

I tried calling my HV today but she's not available til tomorrow. How helpful!

Sorry - how boring for you all   I should just stay away when I'm like this.

Emma - hope you get some wallpaper stripping done.

Claire - You are an example to us all. You're doing so much and sounding like it's all a piece of cake!

Donna- Hope you and the boys are doing well.

Polly/Deedee- love to you both  

Well, I'm going to go and dribble in a dark corner somewhere. Night x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh Annie, I wish I could help.  Firstly I'm sure you're not a neurotic mum, if you are then I'm a very very very neurotic cat owner.  I don't know much about babies as you know , but I'm sure if there was cause for concern the GP would say so - perhaps you could take her back again in the morning to reassure yourself?  (who cares if the doc thinks you're neurotic or not, and I'm quite sure they see more neurotic people - like me for example !)

Do I really sound like all this is a piece of cake?    Not the reality, I promise you.

Dilemma of the day : our wedding photographer (fab photos, lovely bloke, comes highly recommended) will only put together the photo album if we buy the album via him, then he takes a small commission (about £40) and spends the best part of a day putting it together.  Problem with that is, his albums start at £185.  That is WAY over our budget.  I've put aside £30 for it (nice one in Debenhams for that amount) but I'm worrying that the lovely photos will look a mess if I do the album myself.  On the other hand I think that perhaps I could put a lot of thought into it and do a great job.  But then again perhaps it's worth paying the extra to get a really good job and a keepsake.  Press your voting buttons now...

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Claire- yes, you do make it all sound very easy. 
I would do the album myself. I think you'll make a great job of it and it will feel more personal. you'll have run out of home improvements to complete by then anyway and will need a new project. 

Annie - big cyber  to you. I'd go back to the GP. I thought, as a general rule of thumb, that if a little one is no better after 3/4 days or suffers a relapse you should go back. 
I felt like you (that I should keep my head down and stay away) recently because I've been so grumpy and irritable the last few days. Could your mum or MIL take Hannah for a few hours to give you and dh a bit of time to rest and recuperate?

Donna - you're very quiet. Hope you're OK.

Polly - are things less hectic this week? Did you go cycling in the sunshine yesterday?

Deedee - hope you are OK. Any job news? Are you back at work now?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening everyone,

Annie if you are worried go back to the GP, to hell with what he thinks. She is the most precious thing in your world you need to know she is ok. I would take her back to put your mind at rest. GP may have some tips of things that could soothe her, poor thing. You need drops for your eyes to so can get them while your there.

Emma thats fantastic that Will is carwling what a Milestone, have you got a book or something that you are recording these things?

Claire, we didn't buythe album from the photographer and planned to do it ourselves however, 3 years later the photots still aren't in the album  I would say of you can afford it buy the album but if its really over budget then I am sure you would do a fantastic job probably better than the photography at a fraction of the cost - hope that helps, probably not 

Thanks for all your kind words they have really helped.
I did enjoy the night off although I still woke at 3am  I was very down on sunday morning because when we phoned SIL to see how they were they were lying happily in the travel cot - this was at 10am!!!!!! she said they fed at 3 am then at 7:30 and had been happily laying there ever since. Now I know they had my neice and nephew fussing around them but ti made me feel like they were having a fantastic time away and that they weren't missing me and they only cry for me bla bla bla and that they must hate me  silly I know but I really was upset on sunday. I feel better today but have been house hunting so have had something to occupy my mind.
Hoping I'm over it now and it was just a blip, AF is due this week so could also have been a factor.

Saw 4 flats today, 1 of them we really like but the location isn't perfect its not in a very nice area but is close to family  not sure what to do, wish we could pick the flat up and move it a down the road! The second bedroom may be a bit small, well its big enough but its a funny shape so you loose some space, we would have to go back and measure it.

Hello, Polly and Deedee how are you both?

Polly hows the weight loss going? haven't seen your ticker move  come hope your not slacking 

Donna xx

As a final note - Annie and Emma you should NEVER  stay away


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hmmm, tough one Claire. The problem is that your wedding photos hang around forever (trust me here ). You have to face them on your wall and in abundance when you visit parents. I therefore say it is worth investing in a very good photographer. Seems that you can out a big tick next to that one. The album is a little more difficult. 
It will do the rounds with relatives, parents friends, neighbours, work colleagues and any nosey bugger who wants a look. But, if like me - once they've been passed around you'll them put the album in a nice box and not bring it out til your children ask you what you looked like on your wedding day.I don't even know where mine is and we spent a few pennies on it.
Soooo, I guess I'm voting for the Debenhams album with high quality photos inside! 

Emma - This morning Big H had a temperature of 39 degrees. I pooped me pants and phoned the Dr. They told me to give her Calpol and check it again after an hour. If it was still high to call back. Well naturally it went down. She was a miserable minx all afternoon. I tried going for a walk round the shops. She slept for a while and then woke up and all hell broke loose. While I was out I bought some Calprofen. Gave her a dose of that when we got home and I swear to God, within 10 minutes I had a different baby! She was happy as a pig in poop for 4 bloddy hours.... then puked her bedtime milk on me again. Think she coughed a bit hard! 
So, I'm still none the wiser! Still feel incompetent. Still wanting to do a bunk!

Thanks for all the support guys.

Oh B*$%£(!S - think she's blown chunks in her bed. Better go and check. Speak to you later x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Phew - we're alright. No more sick.

Sorry Emma & Donna. I crossed posts with you both.

Donna - Really pleased you had a jice rest on Saturday night. Do you think you would/could do it again for a break when you need it? 
Might be worth hunting for a home for a bit longer if you can afford a bit more time. See if you can hold out for something that ticks a few more of your criteria?

Emma - You must be so chuffed Will is crawling. I know how thrilling it is when something new happens. How fantastic! 
*IF!* Big H is better at the weekend, I might suggest to DH that he takes me out for dinner. Might aswell add on a few more pounds. I've been eating terribly these last few weeks. Not had the energy to cook anything healthy. Living on sandwiches and kit kats! Roll on my return to work. I can eat better there!
You honestly haven't sounded grumpy this last week Emma. What's been bothering you?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - glad Hannah is a bit better. Calprofen is great stuff, isn't it. I (well Will) tried it for the first time last week, and it seemed to help a lot. He doesn't get on with Medised (vomit, diarrhoea), but a lot of people swear by that.

Donna - you sound a bit chirpier, which is great. If none of the flats really feel right I'd keep looking for a bit longer. You're going to be spending a lot of time there so it needs to be right.

Don't know quite what was making me irritable. Partly it was feeling unwell (I had Will's cold, cough etc), but it was more than that. Everything dh did seemed to drive me crazy (I still don't feel he does his fair share of childcare at the weekends and sometimes it feels like looking after 2 children - why does he make so much mess and not tidy up after himself etc). Plus still feeling fat and ugly. I'm so sick of wearing the same (unflattering) jeans and jumpers day in day out, but haven't the time, energy or inclination to go shopping for anything else. I don't even know where to begin. Anyway, enough of my moaning.....

We had a nice day today. Took W swimming with SIL and nephew and managed a bit of wallpaper stripping. Early night for me tonight. Sweet dreams everyone,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Emma, I hadn't noticed you were grumpy either.  Re the clothes why not buy some things online from Next or Debenhams or someone like that?  No energy required!  And I bet you'll feel like a new person too. 

Annie, oh poor Hannah, I really hope she's much better today.  If not take her down the GP, you have every right to, and get some advice of the doc.  (and as Donna said get some drops for your eyes!)

Donna, I think you will know when you find the right flat so if you can hang on then I would do.  Your landlady presumably hasn't given you notice as yet so you have time?

Hi Deedee, Hi Polly.

Photographer -well we are definitely having the photographer he's really good and reasonably priced I think at £650 (compared to some of the others I've seen, our venue recommended one at nearly £2k! )  I think I'll go with the homemade album and make sure I put aside time to put it together.

Right work calls, 9am meeting. 

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Boys seem relaxed today so hopefully we're in for a good day. Had planned to go to playgroup but was going with Brothers girlfriend and my nephew and she has cancelled and I don't feel like going on my own as its the first time, going to look and see if there is one we can try on thursday instead.

Back to the flat situation - after sleeping on it I think the flat which I really liked but was in a bad location is out really because after thinking about it the flat had the wow factor but wasn't really a family flat.
We saw one that was in the middle of both our parents which I wanted and DH really liked the flat but I wasn't so sure, bedrooms were both a good size, living room a little small but could put computer in the bedroom to save soem space there. I'm just not sure about the kitchen but I'm getting them all mixed up so think I'm going to go back and view it again if I can and I will take the double buggy to see if if fits in and out easily. This flat had more storage to which we definatly need.
before we can make a final decision though we need to find the money for deposit and referencing fees etc, hoping DH grandad can lend us some money, DH's dad is going to ask him.

Emma why don't you leave Will with DH at the weekend then you can go shopping and treat yourself, that we he will have to do his fair share and you get some YOU time.

Annie how are you and Hannah today?

Claire good decision about the album 

Morning Deedee and Polly

Plan for today, bits and bobs in doors then after the boys next feed we will go out for a walk to the park  even though its freezing

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - hope you have a lovely walk in the park. 

Claire - good idea about buying clothes online. Next clothes just don't fit me, but Debenhams is worth a look. I feel quite baffled as to what clothes I actually like.

Mother and toddler group this morning and hopefully a bit more paint stripping later.

Dh is going to take Will away for a night in a couple of weeks time. I could go clothes shopping then (but I hate clothes shopping ), or I could decorate instead. Decisions, decisions...

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

its freezing out today!
Couldn't walk in the park becasue the entrance was shut off  so just went round the block, boy's fell asleep but eyes pinged open as soon as we alked through the front door  I left them in the buggy though and the went back to sleep 

Not sure what the afternoon holds for me, depends how long the boys sleep for think I'm going to give the kitchen a quick once over and starilize some more bottles before deciding what to do next. Mop floors or some food shopping -  oooohhh decisions 
waiting for an estate agent to ring back to see if they have any properties for us.

Emma- I find when I have money to spend on myself I can't find anything I like or that fits properly but when I don't have any money the shops are full of great stuff  so annoying 

seems quiet today hope everyone is ok  

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

Had a really naff night here with Big H. She screamed the place down from 11.30 - 1 I tihink it was in the end. DH let me have a nice lie in though, so not feeling too bad. Was just wondering what we were going to do today as everyone was busy and DH working til late, when there was a knock at the door. My friend from oop North made a surprise visit. She had been in London with work and stopped here today to see us. It was lovely. She's just left now and Hannah has gone down for a nap.

I spent the first half hour warning my friend that Big H is poorly and not herself right now and she goes and turns into an Angel baby. My Hannh returned today! Even if it is just for today - it was so lovely to have a happy, smling, sociable Hannah again.

Right - not lingering this time. Going to go and put my feet up while she sleeps. Just in case the devil returns!

Back tonight x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

evening all,

The boys haven't had there bed time routine for 3 days in a row now and it shows I have been trying to get them down for 45 mins now. they are usually very good and have there bath, bottle and go to sleep this usually happens anytime from 4-7 they decide when, as when I try to rule it they refuse there bottles so I now wait till they tell me they are hungry. Usually they go into there cots with minamal fuss but we've had a screaming session tonight and there not asleep yet 
Anyway I will win!!!  

Annie glad Hannah is improving  

A cuppa some malt loaf and feet up to watch home and away IF the boys go to sleep

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Donna - hope you won the battle and got to put your feet up. 

Annie - your day sounds lovely (apart from the disturbed night bit). Glad normal Hannah is back with you- hope she stays like that.

Mother and toddler group this morning was nice. Dh took the afternoon off so we all went out for a long walk in the sunshine (where you told me to try blackberry picking, Claire, although obviously no blackberries there now). 

Further to my ramblings about clothes earlier, can someone help with my question about jeans (and trousers in general). Am I right in thinking that straight cut ones won't look straight on me if my legs are in no way thin and straight? Do I need to get bootcut ones to make them look straight? I'm not even considering skinny jeans. 

Emma, xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma,

I am by no meansan expert but I find boot cut jeans more flattering so usually go for those anyway. I think staright cut can make you look a bit funny even if you have nice straight legs - which in my opionion not many people do.

Yes I won the battle  I decided I wasn't going to give in and the boys didn't leave there bedroom, I kept going back to settle them and have a cuddle but then is was straight back in the cot, till they gave up and hour later and went to sleep. Just shows that a routine does make a difference and what an effect it can have if you get out of the routine for just a few days.
Managed to watch some tv then my dad phoned so still haven't moped the floors  hopefully do them after dinner if I can be bothered.
Just settled down with my malt loaf when my neighbour knocked and gave me some bread and cakes (he delivers for a bakery and brings stuff home that they are going to throw away) so I had a fresh cream donut too  so much for loosing the baby poge 

Hope you all have a restfull night

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

Sorry I rushed off earlier.

Emma - I have no idea with jeans/trousers. I'm rubbish at fashion. Seriously just bloody awful. Go with whatever you feel good in.

Sounds like you had a lovely afternoon with DH. Your night off from the boys sounds like a great idea. You can't possibly decorate! How about they stay home and you go book yourself into a nice hotel overnight. Somewhere where you can get yourself a nice massage,have breakfast in bed, read the papers, watch some tv, order room service -  but somewhere that also has a shopping centre nearby. How does that tickle your fancy? 

Donna - Did the Estate Agent get back to you?

Claire - That photographer does sound like a bargain! I went to a Bridal shop today with my friend and got her to try on an amazing dress. It's been ages since I've been wedding dress shopping with someone. It was lurvly! She looked fantastic. I got her to try on the biggest dress they had and she fell in love with it. I had so much fun. Can't wait for your big day! I wanna see lots of piccies!

Deedee - Where are those pics of Little Hannah!?!

Polly - Hi! Hope all is well and you're not working too hard!

I'm off to do some ironing. Lucky me. Then I'm going to watch that Strictly Baby Ballroom on Channel 4 tonight. Looks interesting!

night girls x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I think you're right about bootcut jeans (dh disagrees, but he's no fashion expert). I have one pair of straight leg ones and they look peculiar and feel really wrong somehow, so I never wear them.

Annie - your idea for my night of freedom sounds bliss! Might be seriously tempted by that, maybe in Cambridge, although I could just as easily go there for a day and spend the night at home. I was checking out Champneys last night on the internet and wondering about a day or two there.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - GO, GO, GO!!! Strike while the iron is hot. Book it!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

just a quick one, Im absolutely knackered so will be zzzzz v soon. 

Re: the job well.....I got it! (if u call a 6 wk contract a job) and decided  after much deliberation to turn it down. Its just not practical and more stress and hassle than its worth. Im going to do something that I never thought Id do- work for my dad . He has his own company and before it wasnt even an option to work for him as im fiercely independant and hate the thought of sponging off people but it just makes more sense. The place is minutes from where i live and minutes from my parents house and as mum will be looking after H its perfect. 

Donna Im glad you are feeling a bit better- its hard work this isnt it? I felt and still feel that I cant cope sometimes but I try to talk to people as much as possible and not be afraid to ask for help. You are coping brilliantly and there is nothing wrong with needing a little bit of 'me' time so DONT feel guilty about it. 

Ill try to get on again tomorrow for more personals just wish there were more minutes in the day! 

dd x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Emma, I always buy boot cut jeans, wouldn't consider anything else, they are far more flattering.    I've been to the Henlow Champneys for a top to toe day which was fab a few years ago, would recommend it.  I was considering going for another top to toe day before the wedding but I see the prices have gone up rather a lot since I last went! 

Deedee, congratulations on the job and then congratulations on the second job!  Sounds like a great arrangement to me! 

Annie, how was Strictly Baby Ballroom?  Will Hannah be signing up to ballroom dancing classes any day? 

Donna, what a lovely neighbour to have!  Mmmh, donuts!  Glad the boys settled down and you got to relax a bit. 

Morning Polly.

We've finally got the wedding invites all posted out.  I did some inserts for the envelopes with RSVP info, directions, menu choices, etc., on and had to cut them all down to the size of the cards which took me ages even using a guillotine, soooo glad that's over.  Just wait for the responses now but expecting 19 yes from the 24 we've sent out.  Got another 5 on the reserve list for the 'nos' (expecting 2-5 nos).  Going shopping again on Saturday for the wedding album and other wedding bits, and seen some nice votive candles on confetti which I might buy which are on the pink/silver heart theme (a bit girly I know...).

Meanwhile my parents are laying our bathroom floor today as we have our first guest staying over on Sat night (an old uni friend of mine).  So exciting, I'm sick of a bare floor (ripped the carpet up weeks ago in an irrational moment).  

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Deedee - congratulations on the jobs! Sounds like you've made the right decision. How many hours a week will you be doing? When will you start?

Annie - is Hannah still happy and on the road to recovery?

Claire - I'm getting so excited by all this wedding talk. What lovely parents laying your floor for you.

Tell me more about Champneys. Did you go with someone? Would I feel silly going on my own? Most importantly, do you get to drift around wearing white dressing gowns all day - I love the idea of that. 
I'm sure Polly went a while back too - don't know if it was to that one though?

This morning I'm going to go and hunt down a duck pond. Apparently there's one in the centre of town and I've never spotted it before. Then food shopping and other bits and bobs. I'm getting _very_ excited about the possibility of snow tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a lovely day,
Emma, xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning,

I hate not neing able to do things on my own and having to rely on other people.
I am due to get the boys weighed today and have there second lot of jabs and SIL was meant to be coming wiht me but she's cancelled she has a good reason so I'm not annoyed with her its just frustrating that I can't go on my own but its impossible. My mum is busy, other SIL is busy etc etc think I'm going to have to try and go alone but I can't caryy both of them and I have to leave buggy in the lobby as it doesn't fit! this is going to be a night mare 

oh sorry someone has woken up be back later

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Donna sorry to hear your woes.  Don't suppose you can rearrange for a day that you can have some help?

Emma, I went with my mum last time.  There were people there on their own and as we were having treatments at different times I had some time to myself too and didn't feel at all silly.  Yes we got to wander around in white dressing gowns which was lovely.  When I went there were bikes for hire (not while wearing the dressing gowns though obviously ), yoga and exercise classes, a swimming pool, jacuzzi, aromatherapy, and of course all the lovely treatments.  It was a divine day..........

Having a horrid day with meetings.  Next one in an hour. 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Donna - did you manage to rearrange the appointment? Could you get them to come and do a home visit instead? 

Claire - sounds lovely. Not sure about the cycling or exercise classes but treatments, massages etc would be great.

Our visit to the duck pond was rather disappointing. It wasn't much of a pond at all (in fact it is a river ), and had a few crummy ducks, lots of horrible pigeons, and nutty old men feeding said pigeons. And we sat in a traffic jam for an hour to get there (big accident on one of the roads). Did buy myself a nice bag though, so it wasn't a wasted journey.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon,

I was going to attempt baby clinic on my own but where do I put 1 baby while I am weighing the other? or where do I put 1 while I am holding other to get injections done 
Other SIL said she will come with me next week, although its half term so will have to bring her 2 children along to but thats ok. It means injections are a week late but that doesn't matter -  Does it?
Went food shopping tonight and I am making chow mein and chicken curry for dinner tonight -  IF the boys go to bed 

Callum is sleeping through now although he wakes up at 5:30  would rather it was 6:30 and even that is early but maybe in time.
trying to get an extra feed into them in the after noon but they are usually asleep.
At the moment they are feeding first thing 5:30-7:30 then they feed mid morning sometime between 10:30-12 then they are having there bedtime bottle at 4-5ish then we have started dream feeding at 9:30 then Ryan feeds again at 3ish but callum seems to hold out till 5:30 although he deos sometimes talk in is sleep for an hour around 3 which wakes us   or   I'm not sure.
Sorry for boring you woth that 

On another boring note, I am viewing a 2 bed house round the corner from where I am now tomorrow morning so will see what that brings and got some viewings set up for monday.

Oh crumbs just realsied I'm chatting on here and I haven't put the shopping away 

Back later

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - is the shopping all away now?   Your feeding routine etc isn't boring at all. I think you're doing really well to have them in a proper routine already.

Will now has a _huge_ scratch across his forehead and it looks like I've been beating him.  We were out for a walk and took a detour off the path through some woods. I ducked to go under a tree and forgot he was on my back. Oooops! He didn't half scream but he's fine now.

Time to vacuum the floor before Deal or No Deal.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

evening all,

I've emailed you some pictures that I took today, not sure who its either Deedee or Claire I couldn't find 1 of the email addresses so if you haven't got them pm me your email adress again please 

Ryan is in bed although not asleep yet  

Callum is still asleep from teh shopping trip 
All shopping put away can't beleive I just left it in the middle of the kitchen 

Oh Ryan has spat his dummy out  

Hopefully back later

Donna xx

ps Glad Will is ok scratch probably looks worse than it is


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - the photos are lovey, as always. Keep them coming!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

They do look rather cute don't they but then I am bias 

Boys back to being   tonight and went to bed fine, both had good feeds too so fingers crossed they might go through till 6/7 after there dream feed 

Off to start dinner

Night all,

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Moooorrning!

Whose got snow then!?!? We've got absolutely loads and I'm so excited. Hannah has gone off to Nursery this morning and we had a little play before we dropped her off. She didn't really know what to make of it. 

I took some piccies which I'll try and send now. Please excuse my early morning look. I just threw some clothes on and no make-up! 

Have fun everyone!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - fab photos! I'm going to try and take some of Will later this morning. So far I've only managed ones of the dog frolicking in the snow. Loads of snow here too. We went out for a walk early on and threw lots of snowballs (for the dog's benefit, not Will's).
I love snow.....


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh god, what was I thinking sending one of me. I've just looked at them again and relaised how bloody awful I look. How many chins!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - absolute nonsense! You look great as always!  
Will has decided he doesn't like snow after all. I had to plonk him by the patiio door to watch me make a snowman.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Will's snow suit is fantastic! I love the colour - where did you get it?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

It was passed on to us by SIL. Don't know where it came from - the label doesn't give much away. It is a JCB (as in cranes, forklift trucks etc) one, and has a picture of some vehicle on the back. He only just fits into it, but I'm not buying him a bigger one with summer just around the corner. 

Still snowing here.  It took dh 2.5 hours to get into work this morning.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Love all the new photos, Annie look at you and your flat tummy, and if thats how you look with no make up well  

Havne't been out in the snow yet was meant to be viewing a house at 11am but the landlord hasn't arrived yet, I assume becaus eof snow so still waiting for his call. Hoping it is soon as boys are getting ratty and need a walk to get them off for a long sleep. When we stay in they just have short naps and its not enough for them.

Took DH 2 hours to get to work to, wish he could have stayed at home as I fear he will be abck late tonight.

Emma Will looks so grown up

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - how annoying. I hate it when people are late, snow or no snow.  Have your two noticed the snow, or are they too little?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna -   My what?!?! Must have been a flattering angle, but thank-you for the compliment! Hannah used to be the same if we stayed home, she would only have small naps. Or so I believed for a long time. In the end I got sick of having to go out every nap time and she very quickly learned to take a nap on the sofa, in her bouncy chair or in her cot. They'll catch on if you want them to  
I was thinking about your post about the boys feeds the other day and wanting to get an extra feed in the day. My friend gave me some advice on this and was just wondering if it would help with the boys? She got me to feed Hannah every 3 hours to cram in the 5 feeds between 7am & 7pm, so that was her last feed and I got my evenings to myself! It was a great way of getting as much in her as poss during the day I never had to dream feed or feed in the early hours. Hannah fed at 7am, 10am, 1pm, 5pm, 7pm. Sort of little and often - but it seemed to work. Don't know if thats any help to you at all. Sounds like what you're doing is working really well if they're sleeping to 5am!

Emma - I don't blame you not buying a new snowsuit. Encourage the sunshine to come back!

Well, Hannah got on fine at Nursery today. They took them out in the snow for a short while and they said she enjoyed that. She was asleep on a bean bag when I got there and looked absolutely adorable. I then decided to take her to Water Babies and regretted it instantly. She didn't want to do anything and cried a bit. The instructor commented on how poorly she looked and that made me feel like the worst Mum in the world for taking her. I've been watching her like a Hawk since to see if I've caused any further damage to her condition! So far, nothing. Fingers firmly crossed.

Just catching up on some TV shows I have on Sky +

Enjoy your evening x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

evening all,

Emma love the new photo of Will, no the boys didn't really notice the snow.

Annie don't worry I am sure you have caused Hannah no harm at all. Thanks for the advice on feeding, I was thinking of doing that at the moment they feed at roughly 8, 11 and 4 give or take an hour so I really only need to get a feed in about 1ish trouble is they are usually asleep then and I am not sure if I should wake them?
Because I was waiting for estate agent they boys got grump so I went for a walk around the block at 2:30 to get them to sleep and Callum is still asleep   as he is going to have his bath and bottle later than usually I am hoping this will have a good effect on the night  Ryan woke up at 6 and a bath and was in bed by 6:45 which is about 2 hours later than normal for him so hoping this will help them go through to a more reasonable hour - we will see.

Well after waiting around all day I got a phone call at 6pm from estate agent to apologise but the landlord had rented the property privately  I was so annoyed the landlord knew I was waiting  so the house search continues really need to find somewhere asap as I ideally want to give our notice when we next pay rent which is the 17th 
I am worried though that when we find somewhere and the agents do all there checks on us if they do a credit check we wont pass  don't know what we will do then 

I will try and set up some viewings tomorrow and I still ahve the falt I am going back to see on saturday although I am not sure about that one.

Hope you all have a good night

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

I was snowed in yesterday so no work for me!    And I missed a horrible meeting.  

The photos are all fab, the twins look adorable, Will looks great in his outfit and I loved Hannah's hat.  And nowhere did I see any extra chins!!!

Hope you get the house sorted Donna.  Not sure how it works with credit checks and renting but surely if you have good references and the ability to pay that's sufficient?  Annoying re that landlord though, people can be so selfish at times, makes me very cross. 

No time for more personals as need to catch up on yesterday's missed work.

Back later.x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

morning all,

last night went quite well   Callum didn't wake up so we changed him inot his pj's and gave him a bottle at 10 and he slept through till 6am   which is great cause DH gets up then for work anyway so can feed him before he goes which is nice for him and great for me cause I get to stay in bed a bit longer 
Ryan woke at 2am for a feed which is fine, he fed at 6pm so wasn't expecting him to go through the night plus I think he is still to small to sleep through he only weighs the same as a new born. he's getting there bless him.

Boys were happy this morning allowing me to have a shower   which is rare, usually have to wash my hair at night when they are in bed and then just run in and out of the shower in the morning if I'm lucky 

Goin to my brothers house today, he will be at work but his girlfriend and my nephew will be there  

Claire how fab you got snowed in 

we have no snow left here just a bit of slush 

 I had a peice of cake I was going to eat later and I have just looked up to find the cat eating it 

back tonight

Donna   xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - I can't remember the last time Hannah slept as well as your boys! It's 3am wake up at the moment. I'm hoping it's just because she's all snotty and can't breathe... and that it'll pass soon!
Have a nice time at your Brothers today.

Claire- What did you do with your day at home yesterday?

Emma/Polly/Deedee - Morning!

I've just been getting myself showered and dressed for the day and just noticed that my top teeth have moved around! I kid you not, one has turned round on it's side. I'm freaking out. Need to get to the dentist pretty sharpish I'd say! How bizzare!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - glad you enjoyed your day off yesterday. Did you make a snowman? Can't wait to hear all your weekend plans. 

Annie -   at the sound of your tooth. Is it hanging off? Sounds very odd indeed. Hope you get on OK at the dentists.

Donna - hope you have a nice day at your brothers. Well done to Callum sleeping through. I'm sure Ryan will too once he gets a bit bigger. I think I read somewhere that they need to be over 10lb to be able to sleep all night without a feed. 

Polly, Deedee - hope you are both well.

I thought we were going to have a dreadful night. W woke up at 9 ish and wouldn't stop screaming, but didn't seem to be in pain or have a fever. I'm wondering if it was a nightmare? It toook over an hour to settle him but then he was fine. Really odd.
Food shopping for me this morning, amd not much else planned. We've still got some snow here, but it'll be gone by the end of the day.

Back later.
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Friday afternoon again.   Hoping to leave early due to icy conditions too.  

Emma, poor Will, perhaps it was a nightmare.  My brother used to have night terrors when he was little and scream the house down!  

Donna, hope you have a good day today.

Annie, eeek re the tooth.  That sounds very odd indeed , I will want an update on this one!

Polly, how are things with you?  Guess it's not the weather for !

Deedee, hope you have a good weekend.

Yes it is another tiring weekend for me.  I can't wait to be able to get the Sunday paper and spend the morning reading it.   Shopping again tomorrow, I'm determined to find a nice centrepiece for each table that can be kept as a memento.  There will be three tables (of 8 people) so I'm thinking one each for the mums and one for us to keep.  BUT I need to find something nice on the pink/silver heart theme that cost no more than £25 each, but that both mums will like.  Seems more like a hiding to nothing thinking about it!   Plus some other odds and ends.  Then have a friend coming to stay from early evening until Sunday, bottle of wine, trial manicure, etc.  Then Sunday it's painting the en suite ceiling, walls and skirting ready for the new flooring.

What's everyone else doing?

x


----------



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

Quick update from me. 
Our appointment:
It went really well, I hate going to that hosp as it is where i used to live and dread being there, plus the gynae dept is run alongside the antenatal clinic! Stupid planning. 

However we weren't waiting too long and only saw 1 pg woman and we told ourselves she had too many doughnuts and as keith said she is here for the doughnut support group pmsl. 

My blood pressure was good, my bmi was smack bang in the green box was borderline last time.
We saw a lovely consultant who discussed my bloods done over the last 2 cycles.
They showed i did ov, and that it was borderline.
My cd2 bloods showed 1st cycle normal and 2nd cycle had slightly raised something which indicated possibility of pcos.
She also wanted a scan to check that the cyst problem had cleared and to try and get to bottom of pain problems.

So we have been given 3 cycles worth of clomid To try and boost things along slightly.
I have a follow up appoint on 8th june and a scan to follow.

Really pleased as thought we'd come away being told its unexplained nothing they will do. Plus its more than likely pcos which she said i could be treated for but as we are ttc thats not available at the moment.
Im so happy at the moment and feel that bit more closer to being able to be a mummy again.
She also said as the pain is the same as pre lap it wont be endo as they ruled that out   I did want to say can she 100% say that but didnt and just hope that its either the pcos causing troubles. 
My 2nd bloods which showed it co insides with last cycles pain-had the test done that cycle. So i think its cysts causing the troubles.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Sarylou - sounds like that went _really_ well (or as well as these things can). I hope they get to the bottom of it all soon. Shame you have to wait until June for the follow-up, but I guess it could be worse. It is great that you feel so much more positive about it all. 
 at the doughnut support group.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Posted before I'd finished. 

Claire - hope you have a lovely weekend. What does/should a centrepiece consist of? I know nothing of such things.

Raining here now, and the snow has become slush.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Greetings from a rather tired Annie!

My girl is driving me crazy   She's only just let me put her down to play after clinging onto me and screaming for 20 minutes. This had better be teeth  

Anyhoo  - DH is off all weekend   We have no plans tomorrow day. I suspect we'll do a bit of shopping etc. We have been invited to a party tomorrow night and are considering trying to send Hannah to the Out Laws for the night. Doubt that will happen after this afternoons mood, but I'm holding out for a miracle! I might go into town tomorrow and get myself a little something new to wear. I'm fed up of wearing the same old things. Wonder if I can persuade DH to take me to dinner first!?!

Sunday - DH is playing golf so I shall go and visit Grandparents with Hannah and then hopefully get to read the papers Claire!

Have a good one everyone x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Annie what happened with your tooth you didn't say? I hope Hannah perks up so you can have a really nice night out tomorrow.
I know this is awfull but it did make me feel good when you said the boys are slepping better then Hannah. sorry   its only cause the night feeds are really getting me down even though DH does most of them I am still awake ish.

Sarylou that all sounds great its a shame that they can't get to the bottom of the pain, how is that now? are you taking the clomid on your next cycle? I took it for my last go ant fertility treatment (IUI) and Annie has taken it (have you taken  it Polly?) so any questions we would be pleased to anwser 

Claire what a packed weekend but guess it will be like that till your big day  

Not much planned for the weekend, going for a second viewing on a flat tomorrow then spending day at my parents as its my dads birthday today, couldn't visit today though becasue they have builders there so its caos.
Sunday I plan to clean whole house, while DH takes the boys food shopping.
Dh is off monday as he works saturdays so my weekend kind of runs till monday but on monday we have some houses to view 

oh AF arrived today   but I've been waiting for it all week, its my 7 day break from the pill. so far pain free  but thats the pill for ya

Managed to get an extra feed into the boys this afternoon and they are asleep at the moment so they will be going to bed later again so I am hoping for another good night and I'm hoping this is there new routine 

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just quickly, as I am so tired...I've been on a course all week, and it was five days of start at 8.30, work through to 8 or 9 and then dinner with the group, so I have had no time to myself - apart from the inability to sleep that has dogged me all week. Irritating as we were staying in a very posh and comfortable hotel, so I feel I should have got my money's worth of sleep!  I think I only kept going on adreneline (it was a fantastic course), although of course it might have been that keeping me awake.

Thanks for all the photos!

I'll be back over the weekend - it is DH's turn to be away next week .

Grandson due today, but no sign as yet.....I'm sort of looking forward (although who knows if I will have any contact...) and competely dreading it too. 

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

hi all,

Annie- Did you treat yourself to something lovely in the shops? How is Big Hannah doing, any more nashers?

Donna-I didnt get any more fotos of the boys 

Claire- YOu must be getting soo excited about the big day. How are things with your MIL?

Emma- Keep forgetting to ask, are you back at work yet or have you decided to be a full time mum?

We went to baby massage class today and H really enjoyed it. There were only six of us so it was a nice small group. £10 for 5 classes with tea and biccies thrown in- not bad!
I did a few hours work this morning and am really enjoying it. Its great to have so much flexibility and Im learning loads of new stuff. Its good to take my mummy head off for a while   We are trying to organise a holiday at the moment and are thinking of somewhere like Spain/ Canaries for maybe April/ May time. Can anyone reccommend a child friendly resort?

bye for now,

DD x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Polly - ah, that explains why you've been so quiet of late. Hope your sleeping gets back on track now you are home. Glad the course went well though.
Why do you think you won't have contact with the grandson? Is it dh's son or daughter's child? Sorry, I know you told us all about this ages ago, but I can't remember (except that she upset you  ). 

Annie - can't believe you're still keeping us in suspense about the tooth.  Hope you have a nice time with dh tomorrow.

Donna - your weekend sounds nice (apart from af).

I spent all this afternoon getting very angry with Will's cot. It had one dodgy screw and needed the mattress moved down to the lowest level because he can now pull himself up to a standing position. I took the whole thing apart to try and remedy the situation (dh hadn't built it properly first time round), and then couldn't get it back together again.  It is now balancing on and propped up by piles of books. 
Full marks to John Lewis though. In desperation I phoned them up to ask what I was doing wrong and they're going to send someone round next week to sort it out.  Fab customer service!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend,
Emma, xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - hello! Our posts crossed. Glad you're enjoying work. Is it hard having your dad as your boss? Do you have to be really nice to him all the time? 
Baby massage is lovely isn't it.

I was only working part-time/sporadically beforehand, and I'm sort of doing the same (but much much more part-time) now. Actually, I have to write lots of things by the end of Feb and haven't done anything yet.  I've known about it since December but kept putting it off and thinking there's lots of time yet.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello evryone,

OMG OMG Callum slept from 8-8 last night  He didn't sleep much during the day as we were at my parents and loadsgoing on he had a bedtime bottle at 7:30 and as this was earlier then he has been having it I expected him to wake in the night but he didn't it was fantastic.
Ryan still woke at 3 am though then he woke at 6:30 decideing it was morning (if only they understood it was sunday ) DH got up though leaving me to mie in till 10am Bliss 

The flat I was going for a second viewing on yesterday was a no go ast the landlord doesn't want young children 
All we have now is a house to view tomorrow that is over budget but hoping that if we like it we can get the price down  I really wanted to give our notice next week when we pay our rent that way we could move in to our new place on rent day in march if that makes sense? so we would still be paying our rent on the same day. don't want to move out half way through a month cause it will muck things up finacially 
Can't see us finding somewhere by next weekend though 

I have spent the morning cleaning the house form top to bottom, while DH took the boys food shopping. still few bits of cleaning to do that I might do later or tomorrow.
Dh is preparing a nice chicken roast  and we have choclate cake for desert 
Might take the boys to the park later to.

Hope everyone is having a nice weeknd

Polly hope your sleeping improves now the course is over and you are at home. Any news on GS?

Deedee sorry you didn't get any photos can you pm your email address again please

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening

Donna - That's amazing sleep out of Callum! Long may that continue! Apart from the flat hunting it sounds like you've had a nice weekend.

Emma - That's great customer service from John Lewis! Very impressed!

Deedee - I did baby massage with Big H and we got on really well with it. The group we attended were so lovely that we all still meet up on Friday afternoons. I'm really pleased you're enjoying being at work. Makes me look forward to going back even more!

Polly - Sleep deprevation happens to me everytime I stay in a hotel. It's just not the same as your own bed, no matter how luxurious the surroundings.

Sarylou - I'm so sory, I didn't see your last post. I took Clomid for quite a while. I did suffer with hot flashes whilst on them, but they weren't completely hideous. Best of luck! 

Claire - Hope you've found some centre pieces.

Annie Update:

Friday night DH & I stayed in and had a chinese takeaway. His friends then text him to say they were going for a pint so I told him to go and join them. Only reason being was that I noticed Grease 2 was on the box and I wanted to watch it  
Saturday I went shopping in the morning with my friend and bought a really lovely dress to wear that evening. It's a sort of 60's style black with a pattern on. I also bought new black patent shoes and thick black tights. I was chuffed to bits with it and felt really good, even after being a bit unsure to start with. A bit trendy for me! I got lots of nice comments though  
We went to lunch with the Outlaws and then dropped Big H to them after her tea. She did indeed stay the night! I worried the whole time that she'd have them up all night. She was awake on and off between 12 & 1am coughing, but she didn't give them a hard time really. She then slept til 6am.
It was lovely to come home (at 1am  ) and sleep through til 8am! We went and got her at 9am as the Out Laws had plans.
Today we've just been chilling out. Having sneaky naps together. Popped to my Grandparents and visited some friends. 
Big H is still miserable. Still coughing and still looking like she's teething. Will it ever end  

I'm feeling a bit tired and hacked off tonight. I've got loads of jobs that need sorting. The ones that niggle away at you but you try and put off. I always feel really unsettled with those things hanging over me. It is my mission this week to get most of them sorted. Plus, Hannah being so mierable is getting me down.

Sorry - whinging again  

Have a nice night everyone. Speak to you in the week x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Donna -    to Callum on sleeping for such a long time. Lets hope he'll do that every night. Roast chicken sounds yummy. 

Annie - the dress sounds lovely. I hope you get your niggly jobs sorted out soon - you'll feel so much better without them hanging over you. Hope Hannah is feling a bit better tomorrow. 

Claire, Polly, Deedee - hope you all had lovely weekends.

I've had a pleasant, if uneventful, weekend. Yesterday was spent pottering about the house doing odd jobs, cooking etc. Today we went to St Albans farmers market (and I bought some jeans, at long last - bootleg, as advised ), and have been tidying the garden. 

Back tomorrow,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

evening everyone,

We have had a lovely day I got loads done and had a lovely bath this afternoon and DH has spent loads of time with the boys today.
We had a good night with them last night as I said but I managed to get an extra bottle in them both yesterday, haven't been so lucky today so who knows what tonight will bring  really hoping Callum will start slepping through all the time now.

I've been on the internet all afternoon and I have found loads of possible flats and houses so will be spending tomorrow morning ringing round estate agents trying to arrange as many viewings as possible for tomorrow 

Emma wasn't it thins weekend DH was having Will? glad you bought some jeans are you happy with them?

Annie I hope Hannah improves soon poor love, your weekend sounds nice though and the dress sounds lovely - do we have photos?

Not sure when I'll be online tomorrow probably in the evening if at all.

Nighty night,

Donna xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

evening all,

hope u all had good weekends. 

We went out for something to eat last night to a local bistro and took H with us. They were fine about her coming along but she was wide awake and wanted entertaining so I ate my starter with one hand and DH his main course. 10 mins after we arrived H decided to fill her nappy so I went to check out the baby changing facilities which were non existent! rather than change her on the cold tiled floor of the ladies loos I chose a rather secluded spot on the floor beside the cigarette machine . I was frantically changing her in case someone came up the stairs to use the loo. sure enough  a man came up and i told him to excuse us but he needed to use the cig machine so while he waited for us to finish he ended up cooing at H over my shoulder while she flashed him her best smiles, bum in the air and legs akimbo (her not me!) Oh the joys of parenting! 

BTW I found some cute christening invites on a website called alphabetart. They do gorgeous personalised things as well in different themes like, fairies, princesses, pirates,etc. 

Anyone doing anything spesh for valentines? Im planning on cooking a lovely 3 course meal as i seem to watch a lot of cookery programmes these days so am picking up great ideas. I used to love trying out new recipes but dont really get the time any more so am going to make an effort.

oh better go, the new series of LOST starts in 5 mins on Sky One- Yippeeee!

ddx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Deedee - love the photo of Hannah.  Can't believe she is 4 months old already.  
I wasn't planning on doing anything for Valentine's Day (i don't usually), but perhaps i should. 
Donna - hope you have some luck with the house hunting.

No, it is next weekend that dh takes will away (to stay with MIL). I'm going to go shopping in Cambridge on Saturday, and strip wallpaper on Sunday, I think.
Testing out the new jeans right now - so far so good.  They're fine, just bog standard M&S ones that will do until I can find anything nicer. They're the only place that do ones that fit me.

Hope everyone else had a nice weekend. Annie - is Hannah any happier today?
Got to go and order some oil now.
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi

Hannah kept me up most of the night   She's still so poorly. I've been in tears most of the morning. Not just because I'm exhausted, but because I locked myself out of the house too! I wanted to get to the shops early so we could then be home all day today and in my haste I shut the door and left my keys indoors. Luckily I recently gave my friend a spare key for events such as this and we're back indoors! 

I'm so sorry I'm miserable at the moment. I'm aware of how boring I must sound   I'm just feeling like the worst Mum in the world right now.

Deedee - Hannah looks so beautiful. What a gorgeous smile she has. DH is home on Wednesday. We're going to jointly cook one of our fave dinners and eat it out in the Conservatory with all the candles lit. I got DH a card from Big H and she's sending one to her little boyfriend! 

Emma - Well done on the jeans purchase! Do you feel yummy mummy now?

Donna - Good luck with the flat hunting.

Claire/Polly/Sarylou - morning!

I'm off to watch last nights Lost episode and pray that H has a decent nap this morning!

Ciao for now x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Annie, , for feeling down and for locking yourself out.  Hope some chilling out and watching Lost has cheered you up a bit.  Where has this worst Mum bit come from?  So far from the truth!

Emma, glad you got some jeans.  I find them so hard to buy, they're always too tight somewhere or too baggy somewhere!  Or... I'm very picky!

Donna, hope you find your ideal flat today. 

Hi Deedee, Sarylou, Polly.   

Not sure re Valentines day.  Last year I was on my own as there was a home game so at least this year I'll have company!  We'll probably watch a film and eat a pack of Revels I found in the bottom of the biscuit tin yesterday! 

Busy weekend.  Got the woodwork painted in the WC and ensuite, and flooring going down in ensuite today.  Also bought the wedding album so no going back, will have to compile my own now!

xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Annie - big cyber  coming your way. Your are absolutely not the worst mother in the world - far from it.  Did you manage to sit down and watch Lost in peace? Did it help? You are _never_ boring, BTW, so enough of that nonsense.  
I'd be tempted to take Hannah back to the GP is she still isn't right. Don't worry about them thinking you're neurotic or anything like that. You know her best and know if she isn't right.

Claire - glad you had yet another productive weekend. Did you find the centrepieces you were looking for? What colour is the album?

I'm under house arrest today and possibly tomorrow waiting for my oil to be delivered. It is so annoying that they can't tell me when it might come (sometime today before 4 or tomorrow between 8 and 4 was all I could pin them down to.  ).

Just making a start on my next pair of curtains whilst W has a sleep. 
I really need to start thinking about childproofing the house now that he is on the move. This morning he has turned the PC off twice (whilst I was using it) and managed to open the oven door (it was on at the time). And we have the most child unfriendly stairs imaginable.

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

You may or may not be aware that we (starr  ) are organising a family fun day for the IUI girls in September, the chosen venue has a large hall and kitchen facilities (So maybe it will be bring a dish/snack) if its nice, theres a field for sports activities tbc and a play park for the kids, its open to all our IUI ladies and their partners and will be held in an afternoon so that those with little ones can bring them along to join in the fun.

All of the final details will be decided as time goes on, but I proposed that each family will pay something like £4 to cover the cost of the hall and any left over money can be spent on things for the party, like drink or the hire of a train or something fun for the little ones.

Before we can go ahead any further we need a date in our diaries and the venue booked, so please if you are interested vote now ! you are all welcome

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84501.0


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Turns out that I'm not neurotic after all. After Hannah vomited her entire lunch all over me I took her back to the GP. I'd built up a real rage by the time I got in there and said to the nice Dr, something along the lines of "don't you dare tell me it's viral and I have to ride it out.I've been doing that for a month nd look at her"

He then confirmed she has an ear and throat infection  

So we finally have an answer and some antibiotics! Hoorah! Hope they do the job.

Thanks for the cyber love. Really appreciated.

I did indeed get to watch Lost as H slept for an hour and a half this morning.

Right - off to get some antibiotics in the girl and having a very early night.

Hoping a more cheery Annie rejoins you tomorrow x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - glad you finally know what is wrong with her. I hope the antibiotics start working their magic quickly.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Girls
Annie, so glad that you got an answer from the gp finally. But what a palavar. You shouldn't have had to go through that. Was Lost good? I recorded it to watch with DH later in the week (yes, I am alone on valentine's night  ), but I might sneak it in before he gets back - it can bear being watched twice usually!

Deedee - lovely pic of Little Hannah!

Sarylou, how are things going now?

Emma, Donna, Claire, Hi.

DGS has still not arrived....but we have had some discussion about rules of engagement (  ). The issue is DH's exW, who, as some of you may remember, made sure that I was banned from DSS's wedding some while ago. DH didn't deal with it, as his kids asked him not to, which I think was wrong. (For those who don't know, DH and I have been married already for 10 years, and together 15, so when is she going to get over it?!) 

Anyway, you can imagine that I am already a bit   about the baby anyway, (it shoulda been me!) but to add this uncertainty about my role in this child's life, it has been making me quite apprehensive and sad. I mean it is hard enough to deal with how I want to deal with it, without other people making the rules about whether I can see it or not. 

I had a long tallk with DH a couple of weeks ago, and said that he had to discuss the issue with DSS, and that a good way in was to discuss what I would be called. Further complication is that DH wanted to be called by his name, not Grandad, and I had to tell him that under the circumstances that wasn't an option . Anyway, by starting the conversation, it would make it clear that we expected me to have a relationship with the child. I also thought it was important to have the conversation before the baby was born. Otherwise, we might be presented with a fait accompli, and not be able to deal with it when everyone is focussed on baby. I was a bit gutted to find that the conversation hadn't happened when I got home on Friday (due date). Men! DH had "forgotten" the timing bit. Anyway, I made it clear that he had let me down and lo and behold, he made the call. So, the other two grannies (the real ones) are going to be called Gran and Granny, so we suggested Grandma for me as it matches Grandad (there is only one of those! LOL!) That was ok - as long as i don't get Grandma Polly, which i hate. Then seeing the baby. Well, DSS and DDiL live now with exW. So I am not allowed to go to the house to visit baby. UGH! So to see child, the three of them have to get on a train for an hour and quarter journey to see us. and then back. It's just not right, and DSS has had the conversations, and there is no movement. It's not as if we can meet in the pub round the corner, is it?

So DH has now been told to sort it with exW, as this could run and run.....Christmas, birthdays, nativity plays, christening.....not to mention others getting married and other children... He hates the idea, but he needs to confront her directly. It is not fair to take something (that happened 15 years ago) like this out on the kids and grandkids. 

So....will he.....? I know he doesn't want to do it, and I don't blame him, but I guess we thought time would change things, and it is clear that nothing will. 

So, watch this space....grrr it makes me so cross, and quite apart from it not being fair on DSS, DDiL and DGS, I REALLY don't need this either.... 

Love

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - another mammoth post. 
I think you (and dh) are handling this very well and sensibly, but he really needs to get his skates on before the child arrives. You are right - far better to sort out the situation and clear the air (insofar as that is possible) whilst the baby is a theoretical being rather than a real live baby that people are cooing over. I'm sure he'll have the conversation soon, as he clearly knows just how much it means to you to sort this out.
It must be horrible having to deal with all this on top of everything else. 

Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Ooh-er Polly. What a mess. Ex's can be so evil. Does she qualify for a place in the Guiness Book of Records for the longest grudge? 15 yrs and still making life miserable for all. She needs to remember that there's a little person involved here now and he has the right to see ALL members of his family and shouldn't have to be surrounded by an atmosphere like this. He'll be so confused and pulled in all directions. 
I think you're doing brilliantly to get this ironed out now. Rightly so I say. You are a part of this family wether she likes it or not and are equally entitled to be part of this little mans life.
OK, so I understand she wouldn't want you at her home. Would you want her in yours?!?! Being the nice and understanding person you are, I know if the shoe was on the other foot there'd be no question of her coming to see the baby.
Are they planning on living with the Ex for the long haul or is it temporary? Could you visit at the hospital when he's born?

I'm sure if DH and DSS keep up communications that you could all sort something out so you can see the little man and form that special relationship.

Lots of love and support to you Polly. Your time is just around the corner and boy will we have fun with that nugget of news going her way


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - how is Hannah this morning?

I am so bored! Still waiting for my delivery - bet it will come at 5 this evening. It is such a lovely sunny day and we should be outside. Off to strip some wallpaper before W wakes up.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

It is such a lovely day.

Hows Hannah today Annie?

Deedee love the picture of lil Hannah she is adorable.

After viewing places all day yesterday the last place we looked at, how typiacal! is suitable  
Just been speaking to the estage agent though and he needs to speak to the landlord as its only DH working now the landlord may not want to take us as they like you to earn 2.5x the rent which DH doesn't. Thing is we will be able to claim housing benefit which will help with the rent when we move in but can't tell estage agent that cause some landlords don't want people on benefit but once we live there they can't refuse. waiting to hear back now so fingers crossed I hope he will take us I don't what we will do otherwise 
Place is lovely 2 bedrooms, big kitchen/dinner and a lovely garden which is soley ours the rent is very reasonable to, I just have to sit a wait for the phone to ring 

Polly what a mess with DSS and DGS I think DH exW is being very childish and needs to get over it! he left her 15yrs ago for god sake! and whats it to do with her anyway its not her child it should be up to DSS and DIL when you see DGS and what you are to the child. oooh it really makes me cross because this is going to be hard enough for you anyway something which I am sure they don't understand. sorry getting a bit wound up as I type. we are all here for you polly if you need to talk and let off some steam.

Claire how are you?

Emma I hope your oil arrives soon so you can enjoy the sunshine

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Still no oil. The dog is looking at me with sad eyes wondering why we haven't been for a walk. Managed to strip some wallpaper though (1 wall done, 3 to go), but did find some damp underneath.  Think we'll have to get someone in to damp-proof and replaster. On that basis I think it makes sense to strip all the house and see if there are anymore problem areas and get them all dealt with at once. Dread to think how much it will cost. 

Donna - glad you found somewhere you like. Hope you get the call soon. Is it far from your present house? It will be nice to have a grden for the boys in summer.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Polly how horrible for you.  15 years later and she still behaves like this, she must have some serious personal issues!  It's good you're trying to sort it out now rather than later, I really hope the exW will see it's in the best interests of the little one.  Ooh I am annoyed!

Annie, I'm so pleased that the doc has given Hannah some antibiotics, here's to her feeling much better asap!

Donna, I have everything crossed that you get the house.  It sounds perfect!

Emma, any sign of that oil?  It is annoying isn't it, I had to ask someone to wait in for an Argos collection (damaged goods ) last week and they waited nearly 7 hours until someone turned up.  Not that customer services were at all bothered............  I hope the whole house doesn't need damp treatment.

Busy busy at work.   I have sooo much to sort out in my personal life, I don't know why more work keeps coming my way .  Our new sofa is in store awaiting delivery and it's a month early, I haven't even started to think about what to do with the old one.  I'm on to the wedding venue as we haven't had anything in writing to confirm the wedding date etc. although I'm sure it's all fine and they've cashed the deposit cheque but I like things in black and white and as you all know am a self-confessed control freak .  Then another million things to do with the house and the wedding.  Our new kitchen arrives next week too, my head is starting to hurt.

Emma, the photo album is white leather with silver hearts on.

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi girls

Annie, I understand that she wouldn't want me in her house, but she could go out. Lots of families have to deal with this situation, and I understand it is not easy, but a way needs to be found. My evil mind thinks that she offered to let them stay in order to be in control...but maybe that is going too far. I'm just cross that she is now being unhelpful to to DSS and DDiL. I have thought though that there are two posh hotels nearby them, so we can meet there and have tea or whatever. It saves them the journey.

Donna, fingers crossed for your house. 

Emma,  about the damp....

Hi Claire, Sarylou, Deedee

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Polly - meeting for tea sounds like a nice compromise solution in the short term. Do they plan to be with her for very long? If they've got any sense they'll want you to have an active role in their son's life.

Claire - you could try your local council for sofa disposal. We did that with our old one. They charged about £20 and would take 6 items for that, which I though was quite reasonable. 

I don't think the damp will be a major problem, but I'd like to be sure exactly where it is and isn't. When we bought the house nothing came up on the survey. I think (hope) it will be one outside wall, but it does affect 4 rooms.

Still no oil.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - I was going to suggest a nice hotel nearby. Sounds like an ideal stop gap soution.

oh poop - i'll be back. got a screamer!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry - I'm back.

Polly - Tea at a posh hotel would be a lovely treat for DDD & DDIL! Keep us posted on how negotiations progress  

Emma - I hate having to wait in for things. It has to be the most frustrating thing in the world and why is the weather always perfect on these days?!?!
Since we've had the extension done I reckon I've spent half of my mat leave stuck indoors waiting for people. And continuing in this theme, I have to wait for British Gas to come and service the boiler tomorrow. Bet I'm last on the list as always.

Donna - Any news on the perfect pad?

Claire - Deep breaths ...... I know it seems alot, but from one control freak to another - tackle one thing at a time. Thinking about everything all at once does not help people like us! Everything is going to be fine. It just needs a little juggling and a few phone calls. I bet even as I'm writing this that you've sorted a few things out  

Deedee/Sarylou - Hi!

Well, I went to bed at 8.30 last night and it was bloody brilliant! I should do it more often. Hannah had me up 3 times in the night and has been just as poorly today as any other. How long do you think antibiotics take to work their magic, if any? I can't remember the last time I had to take some (which is a good thing and long may it continue)
She went to bed at 6.15 tonight   I've just tidied up and eaten a chocolate pudding thing to perk me up. When I'm done catching up here I'm going to settle on the sofa and watch all the things I missed last night + Wags Boutique. Anyone watching that one?

DH is home tomorrow. Fairly confident he'll have us going here there and everywhere  

Night girls x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie - I've not taken that many anti-bs, but dh and I had them for (unrelated) ear infections in the summer, and we both saw improvements by the 2nd full day of taking them, and I think Will was the same when he took them for a chest infection. Here's hoping tomorrow will bring a noticeable improvement.

No, my oil didn't turn up and I am *livid.* They started off saying it might be on Monday, but if not they'd guarantee it by the end of today. When it hadn't arrived by 4pm I phoned and was assured that they were on their way, but nothing. I called back at 5pm and, of course, everyone had gone home. I am going stir crazy not being able to go out, and don't want another day of this tomorrow. I only went to this company because the usual one couldn't deliver until Friday. I bet if I phone them tomorrow it'll be into next week. I'm starting to get worried in case we run out. Bad customer service makes me so angry.      

Annie - hope you have better luck with British Gas tomorrow. No, I'm not watching WAGs. I'm going to catch up on ER tonight.

Bye for now,
Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - I would be livid too! Hopefully they'll have a decent explanation in the morning and a more realistic delivery time. Maybe even a discount!!!
I'm just watching a programme that was on Channel 4 last night - "Why Did Dad Choose To Die?" Did you see it?  
Well - here's hoping for an improvement in Big H tomorrow. I've got all my bits crossed as we speak!
Oooh -how are things going with ttc #2?!?! I've been meaning to ask you, sorry


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I thought that programme sounded far too sad, so gave it a miss. Just been watching Life on Mars, but I was rather disappointed (and baffled).
TTC a bit of a dead loss to be honest. Maybe next month....


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

*Happy Valentines Day *  everyone!  Get anything nice?

Emma, I'd been meaning to ask you about ttc #2 as well. Maybe we'll be trying together. I think if I was going to ovulate this month it would be about now, really hoping my cycles will come back sooner rather than later.

Annie, I haven't sorted anything out since yesterday really. We did listen to some wedding CDs in the car this morning to decide on some ceremony music, we're not really classical music fans so it's a bit difficult but we found some nice ones.

With antibs, I think usually after a few days I've felt better but not fully recovered until I've finished the course... I'm sure you'll see an improvement today if you haven't already.

Donna, any house news?

Polly, the hotel sounds like a good idea, combining the treat of seeing you and a treat of a tea in a lovely hotel. 

Hi Deedee, Hi Sarylou.

We decided not to do cards this year and I confess I didn't get DF anything  but he did get me a pink rose bush for out the front of the house. I'm really pleased with it, it's exactly like I'd wanted from day 1 of moving in, and will be permanent rather than flowers going in the bin in a weeks' time. We're going out for a meal on Sat night after all the mushy couples and overpriced meals have gone too!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - I'd forgotten it was   day.  Dh and I are hopeless at that kind of thing. I'm having a romantic evening in on my own with the TV, and dh is working.
A rose bush sounds lovely - far better than a bunch of overpriced ones that will be dead by tomorrow.

Annie - is Hannah any better today? 

Polly - any news?

Donna, Deedee - hello!

We have now run out of oil, so have no hot water or heating (do have an immersion heater we could use for water in an emergency). I phoned the oil company first thing who assure me we'll get some by 1pm.  Better had do.   So yet another day stuck inside. I'm getting serious cabin fever.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all.

Came on to post but after catching up on all the news I now have a screamer 

Baby clinic later for jabs and weighing hopefully be back after that

sorry have to dash

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Still no sign of DGS..DH says he'll roll out after last orders - lol! (DDiL didn't stop drinking or smoking throughout the pg, so it's a good joke...)

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

That was it! I remembered you saying that she did something worrying, but couldn't remember what.

I know I sound like a broken record, and I'm boring myself stupid, but I still don't have oil.  What can I do? I keep phoning and they keep saying it is on the way.   I've got politely angry with them, I've told them how disappointed I am, I've explained that I have a baby in my cold house, and nothing is working. Arrrrgggghhhhhhh!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma

How annoying for you, well done you for remaining polite.  I really really hope they've turned up now.

I have to go again, another boring meeting.  Roll on home time.

x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

hi all,

Happy Valentines Day everyone!  

Emma- hope your oil has been delivered by now, you poor thing!

Annie- Im so glad Hannah has now been diagnosed, antibiotics should do the trick and she will be feeling better soon. Ear infections are so common in little ones aren't they?

Im cooking a nice dinner tonight- 3 courses and all from scratch (am I mad?) DH taking H out for a while so I can cook and then my mum will take for so we can eat- phew!
I bought DH a tie he was admiring in a shop window the other day- not v romantic but its not often he sees clothes that he likes.

Polly- sorry to hear about the ExW situation. when was DGS due? still no sign?

Claire- rosebush sounds like a lovely gift- how romantic!

Donna-  how are those gorgeous boys?

ta da for now, Im off to make spinach and goats cheese tart- wish me luck!!!

ddx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

I am   again now. I finally have oil.   We've just been out for a lovely walk in the sunshine. So wonderful to leave the house - first time since noon on Monday. 

Deedee - is the tart a starter or the main course? What else are you cooking? Hope it all goes well.

Annie - did your British Gas man turn up nice and early?

Claire - forgot to say earlier, yes we could be ttc at the same time. I (think) I ovulated a few days ago. Obviously I'd have to actually have 'S' for this to mean anything.

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

We didn't get the flat   I think we have seen everything now 
Have to ring round estae agents in the morning to see if anything new has come in  I am so stressed.
DH and I ended up arguing last night and I threw a glass  I've never done anything like that. I didn't throw it at him I just smashed it on the floor to vent my anger - not very mature I know.

On a happier note Callum weighs 12lb 6oz and Ryan weighs 9lb they have had there second round of jabs and are both asleep! Ryan has been asleep all afternoon - he missed a feed 
Callum has continued sleeping through till 6-7 and Ryan joined him last night sleeping through till6 how fab 
They were sleeping in their moses baskets in the cots but I put them in the cots last night and they both slep fine even if they did look a little lost.

Annie, how is Hannah doing?

Deedee I hope you meal goes well tonight sounds yummy

Polly any news on DGS?

Dh and I aren't doing anything tonight I'm not a fan of valebtines day really, think its a bit of a waste of time  maybe I'm just not romantic 

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - sorry you're having such a stressful time with flat-hunting. Can you rent your existing place for another month or two to give you more time to find somewhere?

Just when you thought my rating and moaning was over, there's more. My boiler still isn't working. Looks like it needs bleeding because it ran dry.   Not sure I'll be able to do it myself, so tomorrow will be another day sat inside trying to get someone to come and fix it.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

My moan was shortlived - I've just fixed my boiler! A wonderful lady on (whispers quietly) another website talked me though it and it seems to be working. I love the internet!  

Hope you're all having Valentines or non-Valentines fun.

Night, night
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Donna, sorry to hear your househunting news.  Hopefully you can stay where you are a little longer to remove some of the pressure?

Emma, wow, your are a DIY extraordinaire! 

Annie, how's Hannah?

Deedee, hope your dinner went well last night. 

Polly, any news on DGS?

Last night was fairly romantic, we had pizza and a bottle of wine which was really nice and even  after a 3 week abstinence which was a relief if nothing else!   Then we watched the start of Saw 2 and romance faded somewhat! 

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

I can't believe the boys are sleeping through I never thought they would.
Ryan didn't wake up till 9pm after feeding at 10:30am  so I was sure he'd wake up in the night but he didn't. we didn't dream feed Callum either and he still slept through. I still feel shattered though 

Can't really stay here any longer although if we don't find somewhere we will have to. when my mat pay stops in april we can't cover the rent so we need to claim housing benefit, I don't really want to claim benefits but its either that or go back to work so no contest really. we can't get HB where we are know so have to move ideally by march so we can apply and have HB sorted by april.

Claire I can see why saw2 would kill the romance 

Emma well done on fixing your boiler I wouldn't have a clue?

Deedee how was your meal?

Polly how are you?

Annie everything alright? hows Hannah now

Viewing a house at 2pm so we shall see what that brings 

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - hope you have better luck with the house-hunting today. 

Claire - glad you enjoyed your semi-romantic Valentine's day.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Off shopping in St Albans this morning. Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma, I hope you enjoyed your shopping trip.

Annie I do hope everything is ok? is Hannah alright? your very quiet  

Deedee can I have your email address again please I have yet more photos of the boys and I don't want to leave you out this time 

Polly any news on DGS? has exW agreed to the meal you were palnning?

off to have lunch then view the house

Back later

Donna


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Lovely sunny day here. I'm going to take the dog and Will out for a walk soon. Fairly successful shopping trip this morning. I bought a new kettle and toaster (how exciting), as both just died. Got a few other bits and pieces too, but not the picture frames I was hoping for. 

Back later,
Emma, xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Another busy day at work .

Donna, any news on today's house?

Emma, oooh St Albans, how nice.   

Annie, hope everything's ok, not that I'm suffocating you for your absence of course!, just mildly concerned that you're not around.

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon everyone,

saw house and it was 'nice' its more of a flat over 2 floor really it is small but does have a small patio out the back and 2 double bedrooms plus the buggy fits through the door 
only down side was that the kitchen is tiny and I mean tiny you can only fit 1 person in there and even that is a squeeze  and the garden could have been nicer but there is a park 2 min walk away so lack of garden isn't a problem.
After viewing it ans deciding that we I like it i find out that the monthly rent is more than our budget  I have already told them what we can afford don't they listen 
I put down a deposit on the understnading that we will get it back if the landlady wont drop the price and is happy for us to move in in a month so I am again waiting to hear back from the estate agents 
I am a bit nervous though becuase if this all goes ahead DH hasn't seen the property he just went with my judgement - which isn't always very good 

I f we gte this one we will probably have to get rid of our large fish tank and stand (with cupboards) so if you know anyone who is looking to buy one then point them in my direction.

It is worrying we haven't heard from Annie I hope she is ok, I know Hannah was ill so I hope she is alright?
Does anyone have Annies number? so I could text her?

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi

So sorry I've been absent. Had a really crap day yesterday. Won't bore you with it all as it's the same ****, different day   Basically Hannah was still poorly and miserable and then DH came home Tuesday night shivering head to toe. It all came to a bit of a head yesterday and I spent most of the day feeling really down and weepy. Think I'm just really tired. I've been doing this for 6 weeks straight with Hannah and I'm absolutely drained   And then DH getting poorly tipped me! 
Took her to clinic today and she's lost 10ozs and eating even less now. Hoping she'll pick up very soon! 
A friend came to see me today and we're trying to get a trip booked so I can can have a break. Need to see if we can both sort childcare. So we shall see.
Feeling alot better this afternoon. You know I hate being down in the dumps! It's boring and depressing. Plus I've got nothing to be down about really. I just need to take a chill pill! 

Donna - Really hope this flat works out for you! Got my bits crossed. I'm so pleased the boys are doing really well. Isn't it funny that no matter how much sleep you get, it's never enough  
Thank - you for worrying about me too  

Emma - Fab news that you got the oil finally and the boiler is now up and running. So is St Albans a shopping hot spot? Should I make a trip down that way sometime?!?

Claire - Sounds like you had a lovely Valentines Evening. Even some S you lucky thing! Which wedding tunes are you liking the sound of? I remember going to the church one morning to meet the organist and he started belting out the traditional "here comes the bride" and I said "oh no, I want the one Fergie had"    (Trumpet Voluntary)
Have you got a tune for your first dance? I've got plenty of those to recommend if you need some inspiration!

Deedee - Hope your dinner went well last night  

Polly - How are things your end? 

Right guys - off to clean the bathroom. The joys! Might not be on tomorrow as got a packed day so no need to send out the search party (bless you all). Big H has a birthday party to attend. Better social life than me at the moment! 
She got a valentines card from her boyfriend yesterday. So sweet.

Really am off now...byyyyeee xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - you poor thing.   I'd be grumpy and weepy if I'd had such a tough time as you. Lack of sleep and the stress of dealing with a poorly child would take its toll on anyone. Forget the bathroom. Go and have a bath and an early night. 

Donna - hope you get some good news about the flat tomorrow. It would be nice to live near a park. 

St Albans is shopping in pleasant surroundings, rather than a shopping hot spot as such. Well, it would be more pleasant if they ever finished digging up the roads in the centre.

Talking of shopping, I can't decide whether to go to Cambridge or London on Saturday.  It takes about the same time to get to both from here, although London would involve using public transport (my going on trains always seems to coincide with signal failures, long delays etc). 
London has bigger (better?) shops, but it is noisy, dirty, and horribly crowded. 

Right, curtain-making calls.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Emma, personally I'd go to Cambridge.  I often find bigger shops = too much choice = less purchases!  Plus Cambridge has lovely surroundings and an ambience that London doesn't have.  Shame roadworks are still in St Albans, it is nice surroundings, better than Luton for sure where I sadly have to venture on Sat morning. 

Annie, sorry you were feeling weepy, glad you're on the up now.  A trip sounds like a fantastic idea.  Don't suppose you can fit a pick-me-up facial in over the weekend?

Donna, I have everything crossed for you on this house.  Let us know what happens today, will be logging on periodically. 

Polly, morning, any DGS news?

Morning Deedee.

What's everyone's plans for the weekend?  Can't believe it's Friday again already.  I have to go into Luton tomorrow to return some curtains that won't go with our new sofa (don't know what I was thinking... ) then probably the joys of painting (stairs/landing area) on Saturday but followed by a meal out at a country pub in the evening with DF.    Sunday is probably painting the kitchen / utility ceilings before the new kitchen arrives.  Sooo sick of the sight of paint brushes it's untrue. 

I've managed to sort a few things in the last few days including written confirmation of the wedding booking and a receipt for our deposit so feeling much happier on that score.  But no more RSVPs after one came back last week.  One of my friends told me verbally she was coming and said "So I won't need to get an acceptance card" which I think is so rude as it's my parents who are collating the responses.  And I think as it's a close knit group most think that it's obvious they're coming so haven't got onto it yet.  We gave a closing date which I'm sure will be ignored of next week.  Anyway they are mostly certs it's not like we've invited 100s of strangers or anything.  Still annoying though.  Especially as we have a B list to invite if people say they can't come. 

Annie, what's the Trumpet Voluntary, I mean who's it by?  We can't have 'here comes the bride' anyway as it's religious and the ceremony is not in a church so I'm quite pleased about that.  I don't have the list of what we liked on me but if I remember will tell you on Monday (but don't count on me remembering at the moment my head is like mush!).  We're not having a dance  infact we're not having music at all except what's piped in by the venue .  DF won't dance anyway and it's such a small group of people, so we're having a mid afternoon ceremony followed by a protracted dinner and then drinks in the bar.

Run out of time back later.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - what a long post. Almost Polly length. 

I love hearing about your weekend plans. You fit so much into the time.  I'm sure you'll get proper replies soon. Perhaps people are waiting for the weekend to go and buy acceptance cards?
Are you staying at the venue on the wedding night? Have you finalised honeymoon plans yet?

I still haven't ventured into Luton town centre. Should I bother sometime? I didn't even realise it had a Debenhams until this week. Is parking easy? My car feels like parking a bus, so I only go to places with nice big spaces.  

I will go to Cambridge tomorrow. It is much nicer.

 everyone else.

Off to buy myself some yummy food and wine for the weekend. This afternoon we've got the library bus to visit again, and I have to pack Will's bag for his trip to MILs. He seems to require a ridiculous amount of stuff for one overnight stay.

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Boys are quiet for now not sure how long that will last.
both seem to have developed little coughs so had me up loads in the night, they didn't wake up but I kept having to go in and check on them after each coughing fit.
This wasn't helped by the fact DH didn't come home last night and I have no idea why, he is still harping on about things not being right with us, any problems we have are of his creating by acting like this. I don't know whats going on and I', tired of trying to figure it out. he obviously doesn't care he knew the boys were waiting for him to put them to bed last night, good job they are too young to understand he let them down. he knew they were poorly to and still didn't come home, the way I see it he doesn't want to be a father or a husband well he knows where the door is, I can't keep going through all his $hit I 'm trying to look after the boys, the house, pay the bills do shopping oh and find us somewhere to live now DH is acting like a child for reasons only he knows I can't deal with it 

Sorry

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Donna, I've just read your post and really sorry to hear things aren't worked out between you and DH.  If you want to talk through the specifics then please just say, I'd really like to help.    Any chance you can have a chat with him later today?

Emma, you are not missing much in Luton town centre.  There is a good Wilkinsons having said that and they have all the main shops, M&S, Debenhams, Boots, Next, etc., it's just a bit.. rough, for lack of a better explanation.  Parking is in multistoreys, one is VERY tight and I don't attempt it unless I'm desperate , the other one is better (off a road called Cheapside) and if all else fails you can go to the very top and park outside as that's usually only full at Christmas time.

Got to go, people prowling near my pc. 

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

thanks claire,

I wouldn't even know where to start as I don't see there is a problem till DH does a disappearing act. I actually phoned the hospiatl this morning when I still hadn't heard from him - should have known better.
OK things aren't oerfect but then who has a perfect relationship with 3 month old twins!!! What does he exepct?? by the time he gets in which has been around 9pm lately I am ready fro bed we try and make time for each other at the weekends and we had a lovely day together on sunday, we didn't leave the house well only for food shopping we didn't visit any family which usually takes up the whole day and we spent it just the four of us and it was really nice but obvoiusly that isn't good enough fot him!

I have a feeling his probalem is 'S' or lack of it but he knew my problems when he married me and I though after having children things would improve but they have got worse I just have no interest in sex at all I don't know if thats becuase I am so shattered or because I see it mainly for reproducing, that is an option I have just thought of never really thought about it before. sex just doesn't interest me. I am not saying I wouldn't like to do other things, maybe but actually sex I know I wont enjoy it so see it as a chore. I know I'm not normal but he married me as a freak if he doesn't like it now then he should go off and find some tart he can $hag all day! sorry I'm getting upset and wound up now and I don't even know if its sex that is the problem.

He has made me so angry casue he is acting like a child then telling me we have problems, how deos he expect to solve these so called problems by going AWOL its so pathetic.
sorry I wont keep coring you all to tears with it all

Donnaxx

ps did anyone watch miricles in the womb last night? it was really interesting


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

First off - you're not abnormal or a freak!  I say that because if you are, so am I! 

You're quite right there is no such thing as a perfect relationship - full stop, let alone with two little boys arriving on the scene.  

Things my DF's said before have made me think that he feels a bit like you think your DH might about s, but after discussing it I've found out that it stems from him thinking I don't have feelings towards him if I reject anything physical (ie s = love ).  Perhaps as you're very tired and, like me, not a turbo-charged sex fiend , your DH feels rejected or unloved and just needs a little reassurance that just because you're not up for s you don't love him.

It might even be that he feels left out now the twins have arrived and resent the time you spend with them, perceiving that you don't have time for him.  I'm not saying that's fair at all, but if that were the issue as he sees it and he hasn't adapted to the new way of life, it would need addressing.

Anyway this is pure speculation on my part and it might be something else.  It's not fair on you to have to try and guess the problem, you have enough on your plate as it is - you need a full and frank discussion, including him realising he has a responsibility to look after his young family.  Have you heard from him now?

In the meantime, a big .  Hang in there.  I'll be online most of today until 4pm if more cyber hugs are needed.

xxx

PS No didn't watch miracles in the womb.  Watched the rest of Saw 2.  Those needles, eruugh!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks again claire,

What yu have said/suggested does make sence, why can't he just talk to me instead of running away it really upsets me.
He is at work today so we wont get to talk properly till this evening but I will be to tired for an indepth discussion by then especially with the worry and lack of sleep last night.

I didn't think saw2 was as good as 1 though?
Haven't seen 3 yet.

Callum seems a lot brighter he his a bit needy today though, happy enough but not happy to emuse himself  

think a cuppa is called for before Ryan wakes up

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I think I'm right in saying that your DH is off work on Sunday, perhaps you can take some time then to find out what's going on?  My DF falls silent when it comes to this sort of thing, can't deal with it - think it's a symptom of the weaker sex to avoid issues...  

I agree Saw 1 was better but 2 had some interesting twists in it all the same.  Haven't seen 3 either.  Think DF thinks it's too disturbing for me to watch. 

Emma, hope you got that yummy food and wine.

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

Spoke to DH briefly in text 
He says its getting to him that he is at work and feels he is missing so much with the boys, I can understand him feeling that way and I try to make him feel better he does the feeds before work and if I can I try and make it so he puts them to bed or gives them a dream feed but he doesn't help by not coming home thats kind of a contridiction don't you think?
I have been trying to help him find another job that has better hours and isn't so far away I don't know what more he expects me to do. He said he just needed time alone last night, what and he doesn't think I want time on my own sometimes? but you can't just up and leave we have a family now. He can't keep acting this way its not fair on me!
He says he is feeling down but how can I help him if he doesn't talk to me he makes me feel so angry, this isn't the way to deal with things I already have 2 children that I love dearly but run me raggid I don't need another one.

The annoying thing is claire is that I had already spoken to DH about us making time for each other on sunday and when they had gone to bed having dinner then instead of snatching it between feeds. we agreed to sit and have dinner at the table, something we haven't done in ages and talk to each other so I don't know why he suddenly felt the need to go AWOL. we also spoke about getting a babysitter and going out the following weekend to celebrate the day we met so we were making time for each other so i really don't understnad.
Also he text me last night to say he was going to be home in 5 mins then didn't turn up  

Still haven't heard form estate agent  I will give them another hour then phone them

Donna xx

sorry kind of hogging the pages today


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I don't think it makes sense either.  I can see why you think he's acting like the third child, from my perspective he's deliberately worrying you to get your attention (e.g. texting to say he'll be home then not turning up).  I really don't know.  I'd be inclined to think he did feel resentful of the twins taking your time but doesn't want to admit it or doesn't realise it.  But as I said earlier I could be totally in the wrong ball park with this.  He might be over tired and responding very badly.

I'm not surprised you're so angry, you've done everything you can to give DH the opportunity to talk and to try and practically resolve any issues and on top of that you're exhausted.  I wish I was round the corner, I'd come and take the boys out for you!  Is there someone who can give you a few hours on your own, or pop round for a chat?  I think you need more than the cyber hug I can give you. 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - just seen your posts from today.  I don't want to cause offence, but I feel very disappointed with your dh for letting you down so badly. Wasn't it only a couple of weeks since he let you down over something else (won't say what here where everyone can read it) and you said it was his final chance. He wasn't doing the same again was he?

I agree with Claire, it sounds like childish, attention-seeking behaviour. The last thing you need. Sorry, sounds like I'm really laying into him. I'm sure he is lovely when he isn't doing things like this.

Seems like a really odd thing to do if you've just been talking about making time for each other. Did something happen yesterday before he went to work or on Weds evening? Could he be having problems of some sort at work and be too scared to talk to you about it? Do you know where he went last night, or if he was with anyone? I don't understand his claim that he feels he's missing out by being at work. If that really was the reason surely he'd have come home last night to see the boys?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Mmmm I also nearly asked if you knew where he went, but equally didn't want to cause offence, or even set off a new line of thinking if that wasn't already there.

My comments earlier were from a purely 'trying to see it from how DH may be feeling to see how the situation could be fixed' stance.  However, I do have to say that if he has let you down badly before I'd adopt a slightly tougher approach on it and instead of a gentle what's going on? approach, I think I'd be asking for straight answers and no messing.  You deserve that as an absolute minimum.

Only you know which is the most appropriate.  Just know that we're here for you whichever way it goes. 

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - hope I haven't caused offence. Perhaps I went too far.  

I wasn't necessarily implying that he was with another woman (although I'd be worrying about that if it was my dh), but wondering if he'd gone to his mums, or was with some friends. It was too cold for him to be out walking the streets, so I assume he went somewhere? Just thought that we might be able to get to the bottom of things better if we knew where he'd been.

Think I'd better stop before I dig myself deeper into a whole.

Off to walk the dog, but will log on when I get back.

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for all your comments,

Emma, no it was nothing like before that I know of anyway, that was my first thoughts last night.

I have calmed down slighlty now I think he is just finding it hard to adjust into his new role and obviously now we have the boys things have changed between us we are no longer a couple if that makes sense? we are a family. I think he is finding it hard to deal with. He isn't enjoying work which is made worse casue it keeps him out of the house for 12 hours each day. I try and fill him in on all he's missed during the day but I thibk this probably makes him feel worse. I would hate it if I went out to work.
He has agreed that he needs to do a little bit more, don't get me wrong he ahs been great since the twins have been born with night feeds etc he does pull his weight but I have to ask him to do things, I have pointed out to him that he needs to see ehat has to be done and do it maybe then there would be less tension between us.
things have been tense between us but I think that is down to tiredness and the fact its never ending.
I have pointed out that although I am home all day its not all fun fun fun, when he is here at the weekend it is great but there are 2 of us, I think I may go out for the day on sunday and leave him to it, plus gove a list of chores to do just so he can see what its like. he misses out on the boys but so do I even though I am with them all day does that make sense?

I also told him that if he goes AWOL again then I will take it to mean that he has left us and there will be no coming back! I just hope he doesn't do it again becasue I am not one to back on my word but obviously don't want to loose my DH but I can't go on like this, over childish things, yes its hard but thats life! I am not saying he can't feel down from time to time, come on we all do but its how he deals with it that I can't take and it has to change.

OH didn't get the house either  so the search continues

Donna xx

emma just seen your post I think he just sat in the car somewhere, not sure


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

If it was my DF I think I'd be particularly worried to think he'd gone to MIL's.  Goodness knows what stupid ideas he'd come back with!   

If he is in a huff, he usually goes to the local with his mate, gets plastered, etc.  I could imagine him texting to say he'd be 5 mins and then falling asleep at his mates.  I happen to know that he slept on a bench once after too much to drink, before he met me. 

Anyway, that's an aside.  How are you doing?

xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Our posts crossed Donna.  

Hopefully you can go for the gentle approach then.  It can be a big transition from couple to family I think so hopefully that is it.  But I do hope he will understand his commitment to you and the boys and how much you all need his support.  Perhaps he doesn't realise how much.

Sorry to hear about the house.  I'm a firm believer in fate so I think the right house will come along if you can sit tight a little longer.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I think its a great idea for you to go out on Sunday. It is just like me and my dh. I've encouraged him to go alone with Will to MIL's for the weekend so he'll get an idea of exactly what looking after a little one all day long is like (dh has somehow avoided changing any nappies since September). He's the same - if I ask him to do something he will, but it rarely seems to occur to him to take the initiative. Anyway, enough about me.

I hope that somehow you can convince him that when he's feeling down that he should talk to you rather than run away. 

Does he gets on well with his mum? Do you get on with her? Perhaps you could talk to her about him, and come up with a strategy for making him feel happier and more involved? Mind you, I wouldn't do that with my MIL, nor would I want to tell her my business, so perhaps that is stupid advice. 

I agree with Claire about the house. It might not seem like it, but these things are meant to be.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm off home now.  Donna, take care.  I'll be thinking about you. 

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

benn searching the net for properties all afternoon luckily boys have been happy watching tv and playing under activity mat, getting a bit grumpy now though but probably think I've left them poor things. 

Emma I was thinking of talking to MIL I think she would have a good talk to him which may help 
DH had always had issues about talking about how he feels thought he had made progress but obviously not 

I have enquired about a few properties and I am agin waiting to here back from estate agents, have a feeling though as its friday afternoon I wont hear anything then will have to ring them all again tomorrow  I do have 1 viewing booked for monday and another for thursday so progress has been made.
I had wanted to give notice to teh landlord tomorrow though - doesn't look like I will be now.

Claire I've missed you now but thanks for your advice hope you have a nice weekend.

I wonder how Hannahs party went, I can't wait for the boys to go to birthday parties.

Polly any sign of DGS?

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - that perfect house is out there somewhere, I'm sure of it.

I think it would be a good idea to talk to MIL, if you can, because she knows him.

I'm dreading the birthday party phase, especially having to host the things. I'm going to hold off for as many years as possible.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

oh Emma birthday parties are fun, I'm sure about hosting them though 

An estate agents phoned earlier about a house we viewed last week we put an offer in but the landlord declined but he hasn't had any other offers so they are going to put it to him again so we may get it this time.
I did like the house but now we have seen others I am not so sure? location is perfect and the rooms are a good size and it has a garden so all plus points but I can't get in the front door with the pushchair the hall way is very very narrow so not to sure about that and they had a lot of stuff in the second bedroom so couldn't really see teh size of it if they except we would have to go back and measure to see if it was big enough.

Boys are in bed but Ryan is not asleep  he keeps going to slepp and waking up I don't think there is anything wrong I have checked all the obvious I think he wants to play 

I think I will leave DH for the day on sunday its a shame cause we wont get our family day but he needs to see what its like, the time he spends with the boys is all fun and I get all the bad stuff he never has to watch 1 cry but you can't do anything because you are feeding 1 becasue when he has them I am here to.
I probably go and talk to his mum then.
I will leave DH a list of things to do around the house to so he gets a realistic picture of my day.

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Guys

What a day you've had! 

Donna - Are you alright hun? So sorry I haven't been online today. You've got alot on your plate right now haven't you? Looks like Emma & Claire did a fab job of being here when you needed someone to sound off to.
Think it's a great idea that you're having a day off on Sunday. DH's really don't know what it's like looking after them 24/7. We're hoping the Rome trip might be back on again. My DH will be in for the hugest shock if he has to have Big H for 3 nights! I guess it's not their fault. Someone has to bring home the bacon, it's just they think all we do is play and watch daytime tv. If only!!!

Claire - Trumpet Voluntary is composed by Jeramiah Clarke I think?!?! Pachabell is also a really lovely one. They used that one in the movie "Father of the Bride" Some websites have audio snippets you can listen to.Your weekend sounds fantastic as always. Have a good one  

Emma - Have a lovely day off from Mum duty! Enjoy the shopping  

Party was a complete nightmare. Big H was a miserable so and so. She usually loves playing with the little people but she cried as soon as I sat her down. She slept for a while and then cried some more when she woke up. I took her home for some tea and she screamed the house down. Clamped her mouth shut and refused to eat anything. She then cried some more, played a bit, then cried some more. Finally ate a spoon or 2 and then cried for good measure..
Feeling a theme going on here or what  
I'm actually not finding it funny. Quite the opposite infact. I am seriously loosing my patience with the girl   and slowly loosing my sanity! 

Cest La Vie!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna

So sorry to read your posts. I've been running around all over, while fighting off a cold (or chest infection?) and haven't been reading. I feel so useless that I can't help in any real way, but I am here for you too. My only advice is that you should not do anything in anger, but think it through. It's ok to let DH think that you are acting out of anger, though. Or disappointment or whatever.

Please PM me if you want, I really want to come round and slap some sense into your DH - but if it is any help, one of my best friends has an absolute w*^*@r of a husband who competed for attention with their first baby. I was horrified that he did that, and that he took up golf at the same time, as "she had the baby, and he needed something that was his" BUT they are still together happily 13 years later. Not ideal in my book (or yours I imagine) but he still had some growing up to do at the time (during which he turned 40   ).

You deserve that he talks to you - whatever the problem is. 

Take care

Love 
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - you poor thing.  Hannah really doesn't sound right at all. How many days into the antibiotics is she now? I'd go straight back to the GP if she isn't any better by the start of the week.

Donna - make sure you do take that day off on Sunday. It'll do you and dh the world of good. I was thinking about this house you mentioned. Would the pushchair fit in if it was folded up (without the boys inside, obviously )? We've got a really narrow hallway and although the pushchair just fits, I never bother taking it inside because it is too much trouble (it lives in the car really). If I ever use it locally, I just park it outside, plonk Will inside, then put it back in the car. Would that work for you? You'll probably find that the boys won't fall asleep in the pushchair for much longer. Just a thought. 

Strangely enough, and out of nowhere, dh and I had a conversation on this theme tonight. He was saying that sometimes the pressure of knowing that you have to keep working to support a child (and a wife ) is really overwhelming and rather scary at times.

Polly - just saw your post. Sorry you are feeling yucky. Hope you're got a relaxing weekend to recover. Any DGS news? Has dh had 'the chat' with exW yet?

I'm getting _really_ excited about my weekend off. What I'm most looking forward to is having breakfast in bed with the papers on Sunday morning. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh Emma - papers in bed. That really sounds just perfect to me. That would be the 1st thing on my list of things to do too. Hope you really enjoy your time off. 
Hannah is 5 days in on the antibiotics now. I think she's picked up a new cold?!?! Either way, as recommended by yourself - we will be going back to the Dr's on Monday. They're going to blacklist me soon. I'm actually thinking of moving to DH's surgery. I've been so disappointed with the treatment (or lack of) that Hannah has gotten and a real lack of support. I went to clinic last week and told HV how down I was and she barely acknowledged it. Am I making a big deal out of this? Do I just have to put up with H being ill for 7 weeks now? Is this just part of the course with babies?

Polly - Sorry to hear you've got the Hannah bug too. Hope you get a chance to put your feet up this weekend and rest. 

Donna - Huge hugs coming your way today. Hope all is well with you and the boys. Here for you my lovely  

Deedee/Claire/Sarylou - wishing you all a lovely weekend.

I'm off to bash my head against a brick wall


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie

I am sure that H should be better by now if the antibiotics were going to work. Go back on Monday - seven weeks is a long time for anyone to be ill, let alone a small child, and it is getting you down as well, which doesn't help anyone. I would also recommend all of you being at the same surgery anyway, unless there is a compelling reason why not.

I hope everyone else is ok. Donna?

No news abbout DGS. I thought that they were going to induce yesterday, but they stretched the membrane (that was DH's words, I thought the process was called sweeping?) and will induce next weekend if nothing happens. 

Take care all

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Polly   at DH yes as far as I know it is a sweep and not a stretch. Poor DDil I have heard they are horrible she must be getting fed up now.

DH and I had a good talk last night I still don't understand why he didn't come home becasue they action is a complete contridiction to how he says he feels. I do think though it was everything getting on top of him and his way of dealing with things is to hide, its always been his way so can't really be surprised can I? He really isn't a bad person and I'd hate for you to think he was he just finds it hard to talk about how he feels.
I have told him alot about how I feel to and how he makes me feel sometimes with out meaning to or realising it - I am sometimes feel like the little women at home. He didn't realise I felt like that.
Anyway progress was made, but then I thought that last time 

Viewing 3 more places today so hopefully I'll find one that suits us.

Annie, it isn't right for hannah to be so poorly, although are immune system is probab;y really low and she may not have had the same illness for 7 wks I know it must feel like that but she might be picking up something new just as she gets over the first thing, does that make sense?
You are right to take her back on monday and I am disgusted with your health visitor 

Thanks again for all your support

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Polly - definitely a sweep, not a stretch, I'm sure.  Very unpleasant too, I believe. How are you bearing up with the stress of it all? How is your chest infection? Hope you're taking things easy.

Annie - as everyone says, 7 weeks is far too long for a baby to be ill. I'd take her to dh's GP, or any other one. I'm a great believer in shopping around to find a good GP, as it makes all the difference. You can actually visit any GP if you register as a visitor/temporary patient. You just need an address that is in the GP's area, so it could be dh's GP (using your address), or your mum's, MIL's etc. 
Your hv sounds fairly useless too.  

Donna - glad you and dh had a good talk last night. I didn't think he was a bad person, I was just angry with him for how he treated you and the boys. (I would have thought he was a bad person if he'd been with another woman, mind). Hope you work though it all soon. 
Are you still getting the day off tomorrow?

Deedee - how are you? how is the job going? How was the Valentine's meal?

I had a fab time in Cambridge (apart from horrendous traffic jams  ), and shopped until I couldn't carry any more. I treated myself to lots of expensive make-up (including Touche Eclat, Annie ) and a couple of pairs of trousers, bought Will's spring wardrobe, and got rather carried away in Lakeland (all those fab kitchen things that make life easier). 

Going to go and do some gloss painting in Will's room and hope that the smell has gone by the time he gets back. The house seems so big and empty with out Will and the dog (oh and dh  ). Then a long hot soak in the bath....

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Emma it sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday and a successful shop too  I bet you have missed Will though.

Annie how are you? is Hannah any better?

Deedee keep meaning to ask you how is working for your dad?

Polly how are things with you?

Saw a flat yesterday that is 5 mins from where we are now, park is opposite which is good considering we don't have a garden. I would have been nice to have a garden for the boys but DH and I hat gardening so its probably better we dont  
It as a large kitchen big enough for a dinning table to.
Bedrooms are very big so the boys will have a nice big bedroom which is good becasue the lounge will be small so they can keep all there toys in their bedroom.
The flat is big and doesn't feel like a flat which is good.
its at a good price too. going to phone on monday and hopefully we will get this one  if we do we move in 4 weeks 

I didn't go out today becasue I have a cold and was feeling a bit groggy. however I had a lay in till 10 (DH got up at 6)  He cooked us a lovely breakfast then he took the boys food shopping. While he was out I did a little tidying then went for a lay down, I got up 2 hours later and had a nice bath so its been like I haven't been here really.
The boys are asleep now and DH is listening to the football. No I spoke to soon boys are waking up.

I'm eating a nice bowl of ice cream, purely for medicinal purposes as I have a sore throat 

Hope everyont had a nice weeknd, oh and Happy chinese new year!

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Donna - it is lovely to hear you sounding so much happier.  Sorry about the sore throat - keep taking the ice-cream.  
The flat sounds lovely. I hope you get good news about it tomorrow.

Annie - how is Hannah today?

I've spent today stripping wallpaper. Managed to do the hall and spare room. It all took much longer than I expected. I have missed Will (and dh and the dog), but it only feels like they've been gone 5 minutes. Dh said he was very unsettled yesterday evening. 
Annoyingly, spitting is back, and ignoring it doesn't seem to be working. I don't know how to get food into him.  Dh says he's barely eaten anything whilst away. 

Back later,
Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Greetings one and all

Well, can you guess where I've been today? Yep, that's right - back to the out of hours clinic. Hannah woke at 2am and screamed til she passed out at 3.30am with me sat next to her cot. 
I called the clinic this morning and the Nurse talked me out of going to start with. Made it seem like they wouldnt be able to do anything and to keep "riding it out". That made me feel really naff and I had a big blub in the shower. Then when I got out I found Hannah screaming in her cot and that tipped me over the edge. We got in the car with my hair dripping wet and went down there.
Turns out she now has an infection in her other ear, right in the canal   We've been given some antibiotic ear drops to try and have been told to go back to my GP in the week to see if they're doing the job. 
Throat infection has cleared so thats something! 

Always a saga with me isnt it    

Polly - In your DH's defence, where I am they are referred to as a stretch and sweep. When you get pg and near labour day - don't have one. They hurt and don't often work! As many of my friends would testify.
Hope you've been relaxing this weekend  

Donna - You do sound alot brighter today - fab! Amazing what a few hours break can do isn't it? I had a sneaky 2 hrs this afternoon. My Mum took Big H for a loooong walk.
Best of luck with this new flat tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you.

Emma - Sounds like you've had a nice break too. Great result on the shopping. Has Will only been spitting since he's been at MIL's?

Deedee/Claire - Hope you're having a good weekend  

Nearly bedtime - hoorah! Think I'll be joining Hannah at 7pm tonight  

Love a very weary Annie x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

ugh

been fighting off chest infection all week, and it got me yesterday when I had time for it. Horrible. Not really a cold, but painful cough and achy bones

Sorry not around, but wish everyone well! Dh back this afternoon, so being spoilt and plied with hot toddies. Lovely!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - hope you are feeling a bit better. Are you taking a day off work to recover? Sounds like dh is taking very good care of you.

Annie - poor you (and Hannah, of course). I don't think you over-reacted by taking her to the out of hours clinic. She was obviously in a lot of pain. Was last night any better?

The spitting had restarted about a week ago, but was worse at MIL's. I've got a bit more patience than dh, and would sit there for an hour trying to get food into him somehow, whereas he'd give up after about 15 minutes.

Donna - good luck with the flat today. Hope you get some good news.

Claire - hope you had a lovely weekend. How was your belated Valentine's meal? Did you do all the DIY too?

Deedee - hope all is well with you.

I've got to wait in all day for some stairgates to be delivered. It means I have no excuse to tackle the huge ironing mountain. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Donna, how did DH get on with the boys on Sunday?

Emma, sounds like your shopping trip was a success.   Papers in bed, can only dream of that right now...

Annie, quite right that you should go back to the docs until you get a solution.  Poor Hannah too being ill for so long.  From what the young mums and dads here at work say, it seems that some little ones are ill constantly for a while, there's a guy here going through that with his daughter at the moment and as his wife is very pg he's always taking days off and has been for months.  Still, I'm sure the reality of it makes it very upsetting and I really hope you get it sorted out soon.

Polly, hope you've fought off that chest infection.  Keep on the hot toddies!

Deedee, how's things with you?

Our weekend was packed  but have repressed and hung up some new curtains, done some painting, been to the tip, got the housework sorted, baked a cake and done some other odds and ends.  Meal out was lovely thanks Emma, but really did eat and drink way too much! 

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

evening everyone,

Annie sorry to hear about Hannah, have the new antibiotics helped?

Emma you do have a lot of patients I don't think I would spend an hour trying to feed Calum or Ryan 
Did DH enjoy his weekend away?

Polly sorry to hear the chest infection has got the better of you, I have a nasty cold so can imagine how you feel.
Throat felt like I'd been chewing glass last night.

Claire how do you fit all that in to a weekend? I have been trying to bake a cake for weeks now  but never seem to have time.

The boys - bless um were up form 3am today  they weren't hungry or upset they just wanted to play, I gave in and got up at5am but I did go back to bed for an hour at 7am.
Ryan has been very out of sorts today and has cried most of the day  even going out in the car he screamed which is very very unusual?
DH had them for the afternoon though as I went for a drikn with my brother as it is his 21st today -  I feel so old  It gave DH a taste of whats its like.
I was going to go out tonight with my brother but I am way to tired and I didn't like to incase Ryan wasn't well. He had his bedtime bottle and some calpol and seems settled for the night so fingers crossed.

Rught we have put down a holding deposit and filled in all the papper work and taken in ID etc so we just need to hear back tomorrow with a moving date - so I am hoping everything goes through ok this time 

time for chocolate and icecream  do much for diet

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Well... I don't want to get excited too soon but we have had a slight improvement in Lady H today. Plllleeeeasse let this be it! - until next time  

Polly - Poor you   I hope you can shake it off quickly. In the meantime I'm so sure your DH is attending to your every need. I need to know your secrets! Feet up lass and speedy recovery  

Emma - Ironing pile waiting to be done here too but simply cannot be arsed  
With the spitting - have you tried a distraction? (of course you probably have) Recently I have used a wooden spoon (not to hit her with I hasten to add - just play), magazine, book, small toy. Often if she's got something in her hands she'll keep opening her mouth. Crazy, but whatever works!

Donna - Oooh, hope this flat is the one! 
Wondering if the boys are having one of those "growth spurts". I bloody hate that phrase, but I have to admit that around the 12 & 16 week mark, Hannah was really out of sorts. Her routine was up the swanny for a few days and she was grizzly. Wonder if if it's one of those thats causing the 3am play?

Claire - Dear Lord, your weekend news makes me so envious at times   Reminds me of me pre Lady H days. I sat here and read back all of our posts last week and I used to have so much fab stuff happening at the weekends. I had no idea how boring I've become    
You enjoy those weekends girlfriend, cause it's all gonna change real soon (i hope) We need a matching pair of twins for the vag team please! 

Deedee/Sarylou - Hi! 

Off to watch last nights Lost and then an early night. 2 more weeks of mat leave left  

P.S - Can you believe Britney shaved her bonce?!?!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie I can't believe you only have 2 weeks left! your looking forward to returning to work though aren't you? your soon be back on mat leave though . How is lady H today?

Polly how are you feeling today?

DH is off sick today  and I'm still not 100% but feeling much better for going to bed at 8:30 last night - and you think your boring Annie I don't think so!

I like your theory Annie on growth spurts I hadn't thought of that, I don't really mind them being awake as they are not crying or anything and it is quiet sweet as it seems like they are talking to each other -  they can probably see each other now they aren't in there moses baskets (transfered to cotbed last week)

Oh DH said that Callum rolled over this morning, I haven't seen it yet  but he has been trying for a while now 

How is the hectic world of claire today? 

better go and make up bottles while the boys are watching t.v -  I love ceebeebies!

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - wonderful news that Hannah has turned the corner and is on her way to a recovery.  
I had a dream a couple of nights ago that you were pg, and quite a few weeks gone too, so didn't go back to work after all. 
Britney news has passed me by, I'm afraid.

BTW - you are _never_ boring. 

Donna - the idea of your 2 boys lying in bed talking to each other is so lovely.  Hope you feel better soon, and get some good flat news today.

Polly - are you feeling any better?

Claire - hope all is well? Any MIL encounters lately?

As for the spitting, it wasn't quite so bad yesterday evening. I have tried the distraction thing (silly noises, arm waggling etc), but he gets too distracted. He stops spitting, but stops eating too.
Mother and toddler group this morning. I'm hoping (and praying) that Will decides to practice his crawling and explores the hall rather than having one of his usual screaming fits. We'll see.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Annie I was only wondering yesterday how long you had left of mat leave.  Wouldn't it be fab if Emma's dream came true!

Emma, how can you have missed the Britney news?  There's pics of her bald head everywhere I look!  

Donna, I have everything crossed for the flat.  Let us know when you hear!

Polly, feeling better?

Deedee, how are you getting on working with your dad?

The hectic world of Claire is ok today, need to search for some voile panels online today (shops never have the sizes I need ) and sort out someone to come and take our sofa away at the weekend, hoping for a tenner.   New sofa comes a week Friday.  Very excited.   Oh, and also supposed to be doing some work, I think that's what they pay me for.   No wedding update really, am hoping to order some table decs from Confetti later this week though.  Also RSVPs due back tomorrow and still outstanding most of them, people are so rude, I need to sort out list B!

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I must be getting my news from the wrong (or do I mean right  ) places. Is it a style thing like Sinead O' Connor, or is she ill?

Didn't enjoy M&T group this morning. W kept banging his head on chairs and screaming really loudly, and it felt a bit cliquey too. Some of them were organising a night out together and didn't invite me or a few other of the less yummy mummies. I don't want to go but I thought it was rather rude. 

Lunchtime beckons....


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

General consensus is it's more a mental health thing with Britney.  Apparently she shaved it off herself in a salon after being very upset.

Sorry M&T group wasn't great.  I don't think I could tolerate some of the people in your village. 

Hope you've had a nice lunch to compensate.  I've just had some really nice homemade soup but feel rather full....


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - That's it - I think you should sell up and move near me. The village clique don't deserve you! Whereas you'd be much loved and appreciated around here. DH would be within fab commuting distance and you could teach me how to cook   It'd be great -what d,you reck?!?!?


And nooooooooo - that would not be a good dream for me to be pg again. Not right now anyway. I can't even cope with the one I've got  

Definitely Polly & Claire's turn first  

Claire - How rude peeps haven't RSVP'd. Don't they know that planning a wedding requires definite numbers?!?! I loved the RSVP part. I had a spreadsheet set up at work and my Mum would phone me every morning to tell me what she had received in the post. I knew the people I'd invited were lazy buggers so I put RSVP cards in with their invites. All they had to do was find a letterbox. Still - there were a few we had to call and ask  
It's all so exciting. I love a good wedding!

Donna - Your boys are too cute for words. Having little late night chats - adorable!
BUT _ how can you love CBeebies?!? That stuff turns your brain to mush! Hannah loves Tikkabilla and Fifi & The Flowetots. I catch myself singing their songs all the time. Which I swore I'd never do  

Well, holiday is all ok at work. Just had lunch with a friend.Lady H behaved herself. Sat quietly tucking into a chip off my plate   Nearly nap time and then I think I'm going to try and take her to a park. Let her cry in the open! 

Bye for now


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I don't think I can face moving again. Well, not for a year or two.  As for me teaching you to cook,  . I'm really not that good at cooking. I love eating, and I like having a go at cooking, but I'm no Nigella Lawson.
I'm sure there are some lovely people round here somewhere, I just have to find them. Maybe they don't go to mother and toddler groups because they don't have much time for the horsey cliquey people either. I do like some of them in a 'passing the time of day' sort of way, but I haven't met anyone I really feel a connection with yet.

I wish Will liked cbeebies. I've tried plonking him in front of it a few times when I need to do things and he has no interest at all. The only thing on TV that he seems to like is the weather on News24.  He giggles away at it.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, I have a spreadsheet too!  I did it for my mum to use with names, role, whether they'd RSVPd, what they're eating for starter, main and pudding, if they need accommodation arranged, etc. but I have my own sneaky copy at work that I update when there's any news .  A bit overboard for such a small number.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Emma I always found Play groups and bit clicky when I was nannying I think thast why I haven't been with the boys yet, although I keep meaning to 

Annie and Claire I love your organisation I thought I was bad but you 2 beat me hands down 

Just want to clear up I don't love Cbeebies for myself although I do find myself sitting there with it still on some mornings when there asleep   I just love it because it keeps my 2 entertained while I do things. Callum loves tweenies. Ryan hasn't really shown a favourite yet.

Flat update - we have it 
we wanted to move in a months time but they couldn't wait that long so instead of loosing it we compromised and we move in 2 weeks  hopefully wont be to bad as we still have to give a months notice here (DH wil do that tomorrow) so there will be a 2 week period when we have 2 houses  hopefully that will make moving less stressful 

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Eek- I've just been stopped for speeding  

Turning at a mini roundabout to head into my estate. He was in an un marked car. It's a 20mph zone and I was doing well over 30   

The Officer started off lecturing me with some really sarcastic comments about how the residents around here are the ones who insist upon all the speed control so why aren't I using it. Cheeky git. I hate the excessive speed calming around here actually!

He then asked who I was insured with and buzzed my details through to "check it wasn't stolen"  

Asked why I was speeding and I said to get my daughter home who is poorly and hungry and he let me go with a warning!?!?

Go figure. I totally deserved a fine.

Donna - Congrats on the flat   Having 2 houses might work out really well for you. At least you can move bits over slowly and not have a flat full of boxes waiting to all be unpacked. Well Done! Hope it's a happy home for you all.

Emma - Take one of your cakes to the group and they'll soon be desperate to be your best friend  

Claire - Knew you were a spreadsheet kinda gal   Nothing wrong with organisation!

Right - off to give myself a lecture about the dangers of speeding. 

Speak to you later x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - great news about the flat.  What a pain that you have to pay rent twice for 2 weeks, but it will make moving so much easier. Is it far from where you are now? Is it nearer to your mum's?

Annie -   to you for speeding.  How do you manage to do 30 on a mini-roundabout.  Glad you got away with it though. I bet it was a scary encounter though.

As for the cake - no! I'm not going to buy myself friends. And the whole thing is intimidating enough without worrying about whether or not they like my cakes too.

Right, time to clean the floor then prepare some food for Will to spit out.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya ladies

If anyone else is toying with coming to the meet please vote now !!!

Thanks Cx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84501.new;topicseen#new


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

flippin eck, have just spent the last half hour catching up with all the goss and I now hear the bath being run for H so must be quick.

Donna- Im so sorry you and DH are going through a rough patch. How have things been recently?

Annie- How is Big H? you must have been beside yourself with worry and patronising comments from your HV did little to help Im sure!!! I wonder how many of these well-meaning HVs and madwives actually have any children of their own?? 

The meal went really well last week. I did goats cheese and spinach tart for starters, oriental salmon for main course and home made choc pudding for dessert. Absolutley knackered by the end of it though but Dh seemed to be well impressed.

right, im off to hop in the bath with H. Hopefully come back later....

ddx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Very quiet here today. You're obviously all having more fun than me....

Deedee - meal sounds delicious.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Hi Emma, it is quiet today on here.  I've been busy at work with meetings all day  and am shattered, can't wait for home time.  

Love Will's new photo, he's looking quite gingery there!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Do you think so?  He doesn't look it in real life, in my opinion. Wish he did.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

So sorry you've been a bit lonesome Emma. I've had a really busy one today. We had the new carpet fitted this morning, took H to get passport pics done, went swimming and moved all the furniture back.
Hannah seems to be pretty much back to her usual self and it's so lovely! Hoorah! Hope it lasts a little while before the next one. 

 - Will, ginger?!? I can't see it from that pic. How reliant is your computer Claire?!?

He looks rather handsome though Emma. We didn't even know it was pancake day . DH was a bit miffed about that when we found out this morning. I blame you all for not mentioning it  

Hannah is back to Nursery tomorrow and I'm going shopping for new office ensembles. I got my first pay packet today. It wasn't as much as I'd hoped - but better than nothing! 
Then tomorrow night I'm out for a meal with the girls to commiserate the end of my mat leave. 

Speak to you all at some point tomorrow.

Love to you all


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - good to hear that Hannah is back to her old self. Long may it continue! Sounds like you've had a very successful day. Where is Hannah going on holiday, and when?

I only remembered it was pancake day as I went into the kitchen yesterday evening to find something for Will's supper. He actually loved them (had them with scrambled egg for his main course and with fruit and yoghurt for pudding) and didn't spit them out. He's back to spitting today though.  

Hope everyone else is Ok.

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Not much going on with me, all four of us have coughs and I spent the night going back and forth to the boys room to check they were ok.

I spent the whole day on the computer yesterday pricing up list after list of items for my mums insurance claim, its all done now.

Really need to get things sorted for moving don't know where to start. and with DH off work I don't have any boxes 

right off to get myself ready then its food shopping
Deedee your eals sound lovely wish i could cook that.

Back later,

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Donna, does your supermarket have boxes?  When we moved we got loads of boxes from the local pub, that's always worth a try too.

Anne, great that Hannah's back to normal.  Long may it continue!

Emma, well yes to me he looks gingery and I've been examining the photo and still think that his hair looks a bit gingery and he has a ginger persons skin colour.  I won't be moved from my conclusion!  Until I'm proved totally wrong, of course! 

Am in a bad mood about the wedding.  We've had to chase up loads of people's rsvp and I can't believe they're being so indifferent about our big day.  I really wish I'd pushed going abroad with close family only instead of this charade to please people who couldn't care less.  Well, that's probably not true but I am annoyed.  There is no etiquette left, we've had verbal replies or just menu choices returned and only two formal acceptance cards (two more coming).  Only two people we don't know now though.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry Annie, obviously I didn't hit the i key hard enough!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Been at mother and toddler group this morning (not the village one), which was fine.

Claire - how ride of people. I'd be angry too. 

Donna - hope you all feel better soon. I'd try the supermarket for boxes too. Hope you find some.

Annie - is Hannah still fighting fit?

Polly - any arrivals news?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire- Don't worry - I found the "I" - Think Emma stole it to replace a "U"     God, I'm funny sometimes  
I'd be pretty hacked off with the lack of RSVP's too. You go to all this trouble to plan a nice day for them and they can't even send a little card to confirm. Hopefully they'll make up for it with the very large and expensive gifts!

Emma - Glad you had a good morning at M&T. Hannah is still doing much better, thanks for asking. However - we are still having problems with her sleeping! She goes down really well as always, but unless she's had Calpol she wakes up during the night and screams the house down. I'm hoping it's teeth that are giving her grief and not bad habits following the poorly period   We had a very long night last night until I caved in and gave her a small dose. So maybe she was in pain  

Donna - You sound very busy and the moment! Packing and pricing up for Mum - oh and looking after baby twins. Take it steady  

I went shopping this morning as planned. Bought a few things but still need some new shoes and a few accessories wouldn't go amiss.

Hannah got on semi well at Nursery. Sounds like she was a miserable toe rag until she had a nap and then woke up an angel baby. She even ate an entire lunch. Probably tired from last nights protests. When I got there she was playing in a ball pit and giving another little girls cuddles - I just sat and watched her for a while. It was lovely.

Nothing planned this arvo. Hoping H will go back to bed soon and I can have a little rest before I get ready to go out for dinner with the girls tonight.

Oh shoot - need to get my top in the wash quickly. Ta- ra for now


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - you've lost me with the whole I/U thing.....
Dinner sounds good.

It has turned into a really cold and wet afternoon here. I have to take the dog out soon, but don't feel like it at all.

I could do with a bit of excitement this afternoon....


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie,   at the stolen i!

Emma, perhaps you could get DH home early for that excitement  and maybe a BFP!

Ooooh got to go, lots of people about suddenly.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire -    That definitely wasn't what I had in mind.  I feel like getting up to some sort of idle mischief. 

As for ttc, I don't know where I am with it all. I've just had a really short cycle - af, 2 normal weeks in between, then af again. I used to be as regular as clockwork. In the unlikely event that things are back on track now I'll be ovulating next week when dh is away, so ttc gets put on a back burner once again. 

I'll wait and do it at the same time as you and Polly.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I have no idea what will happen to my cycles.  Waiting for my first af post-pills.  If I did ovulate when I thought that would be next weekend, but who knows!  I can't even remember what they were like pre-pill but I think not too irratic.  Regardless there will be  galore post 3rd May. 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - sounds like you're looking forward to it. Good for you! 

No mischief for me. Out for a walk in the rain. Can't put it off any longer.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Just to add my 2p worth I did think Will looked gingery in the recent photo, so I'm with you claire. 
Emma are you or DH ginger -  I can't remember 

We have some boxes from the local co-op and they said they would have more on saturday so plan to spend tomorrow sorting and packing. Hopefully I can throw away a lot of junk 
Was meant to do house work today but all I've managed is food shopping - I get nothing done when DH is hime he is such a distraction 
While he has been off sick he as enquired and applied for lots of jobs so hopefully something good will turn up there.

Better go as Callum is asleep on the sofa and I wouldn't put it past him to wake up and leap off 

Back later

Donna xx

p.s DH is going to see our landlady tonight and give her our notice


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - dh is ginger, although it has faded a lot since we first got together. Perhaps it is the stress of living with me. 
Will doesn't look at all ginger in real life. I can't really identify the colour - sort of blonde, sort of brown, but not really either.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

"Sort of blonde, sort of brown" - sounds like a recipe for ginger to me!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh poor Will we are all discussing his hair poor lil man 
he is gorgeous no matter what colour hair he has, you may find that it goes more red in the summer Emma, he will look lovely with strawberry blonde hair 

Dh has spoken with our current landlord tonight, I think it went well but I haven't had the full details yet so will bore you all with that tomorrow.

I had a lovely bath tonight with my boys  I sat with them 1 at a time and it was lovely I could have cried.
They are changing so much and growing up so fast I don't want to miss or forget a thing.

Had a lazy day today so I hace to do some house work tomorrow and hopefully pack up the dinning room.

Night night 

Donna xx

Claire keep meaning to say, Planning a wedding is so stressfull I did mine in 7 wks and Throughout that time time I got so annoyed with other people. I felt I couldn't do or have what I wanted becasue of how it all effects other people. It was a fantastic day all the same and your will be too just wish people were more considerate to you   it takes nothing for them to RSVP on time and would have saved you a load of extra stress.
your get there honey


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Claire - Sounds like you're getting all geared up for lots of bms! Has DF been warned to start saving his energy   Are you going to track your cycles until then so you have an idea of when the best days are? Have you thought about using ovulation sticks or getting a digital monitor? Or are you going to go au natural for a while and see what happens? Sorry, lots of questions, but I'm soooo excited!

Bring on the BFP's!!!!

Emma - I'm a huge fan of red hair. My Godson has very auburn colour and it's beautiful. He gets stopped all the time by people wanting to say how lovely it is. So don't you fret. It's brown/blonde anyway!  Claire and Donna are way off the mark    

Donna - How did it go with the Landlady? The babies do grow fast don't they   I can't believe my little girl is approaching her first birthday.

Only 10 days of mat leave left  

Well, nothing planned for today, except going to buy nappies. Just discovered Hannah only has 2 left. Could be a disaster  

Enjoy the pleasant weather - well those of us who can  

Hey Claire - It's Friday. Time for the Friday dance surely?!?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Grr, just had an email from a friend who can't take time off for the wedding (one of the outstanding ones), it does mean someone else can come but I have mixed feelings, think it's the hormones!  Plus the quotation based on our current decisions hasn't arrived from the venue so now I have to chase that up.  And DF hasn't called the people about collecting our sofa tomorrow yet which is leaving it kinda late in my hyperorganised world!  

It most certainly is time for a Friday dance!  I can't believe what a horrid stressful week it's been.
                                     

BMS - actually I'm not exactly looking forward to it but more so than the usual no-point variety.   If you know what I mean...  I don't know re charting etc., I think for a while it will be a bit erratic but will wait and see how it goes in the next few months or might need to get one of those gadgety things.

Emma, sorry to start such a debate on Will's hair! 

Donna, awaiting details on the landlady situation!

Annie, 10 days left, how will you spend them?!

Morning Polly, Morning Deedee.

Cx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

And that ticker's really stressing me out!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - you've got _ages_ until the big day. So, apart from having your sofa removed, what exciting things do you have planned for the weekend. I'm expecting a _very_ long list.

I'm more than happy to debate W's hair (or any other feature) at long and tedious length. 

Polly - there must be news by now, surely?

Annie - enjoy your shopping trip. I bet you don't just buy nappies.

Donna - how is the moving/packing etc going? Are you feeling any better today?

Food shopping for me this morning. Then SIL and my gorgeous little nephew are coming over this afternoon.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sigh, yes there is a long list for the weekend!  On Saturday as well as the sofa collection, we are having the kitchen delivered (was supposed to be Thurs eve  ), having the sinks delivered, going to the preferred florists to try and negotiate the quoted amount, and getting the tiles off the kitchen and utility walls.  Then we have people coming for dinner  so I need to rustle up something wonderful amid the mess and make the house look half decent .  Sunday will be painting the kitchen/utility and boxing up some of the stuff in the cupboards.

What's everyone else up to?

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Packing hasn't actually stared yet  the boys are wanting lots of attention today so been wrapped up with that.
Ryan was up at for but is settled in the buggy now after I gave him some calpol, he does look poorly but I don't know whats wrong.

Things went well with landlord, they said they were happy for us and we've always been hard working so why shouldn't we get something back and claim housing benefit.
I think that DH's hunch was right and they want to sell up anyway they have been hinting for a while I just don't think they wanted to be the bad guys and ask us to leave so hopefully its all worked out for the best.
we leave here on the 17th and they are meeting us on the 18th to have a final check of the property and give us our deposit back.

Ryan has woken up and doesn't seem to be much happier DH is going to give him a feed and some more calpol hoping he's just having an off day and there is nothing more to it.

Weather is so rubbish, I wanted to wash my sofa covers today. I still have to wash them but I don't know how I'll get them dry.

right must start packing up the dinning room and sort out the utility room.

Polly I am assuming DGS has arrived by now? wasn't it wednesday DIL was being induced? hope everything is going well

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - glad things went well with the landlord. It is nice to part on good terms. Hope Ryan is feeling better soon. 
My sofa covers look awful too (all that baby puke), but I'm holding out for a nice day to dry them outside. Could you cover yours with a throw or something until the weather improves?

Claire - yet again I am staggered at just how much you fit into a weekend. Come and do my decorating for me if you run out f things to do at your house.

Not sure what the weekend holds in store yet. Dh may have to work one day.  I'd like to press on with the spare room and curtain-making, but it may not happen.
The good news is that we probably don't have damp after all. I think it was just some condensation. I cleared the marks off and left it to dry out, and it seems OK now.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

Its the throws I need to wash Emma 
Good news about the damp or lack of it. you haven't got all that hassle and expense now. It must be so hard for you cause your DH is away quite often isn't he and works long hours 

So far I have packed 0 boxes  just can't seem to get started, just keep moving things around  the boys have been a bit clinging today - lucky fr me DH is home
Callum no longer sleeps durig the day, he has 1 hour- 1 hour and a half a day in 20-30min naps I don't really mind because it means he is sleeping for 12 hours a night and he is usally happy during the day. today has been a different story he is happy enough he just wants 1:1 attention. DH has taken him shopping while I have a rest 
Ryan is sleeping in his buggy again, the only place he will settle today. he has slept a fair bit today and has eaten loads so thinking it may just be a growth spurt.

sorry feel I am doing a lot of talking about myself, well my children really at the moment.

Annie how is Hannah doing? are you excited about going back to work or do you have mixed feelings?

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - if I were you I'd give up on the boxes and try to do it tomorrow instead. I think you get days where babies won't let you do anything, and you just have to go with it. Otherwise you end up getting frustrated with them for not letting you do anything and with yourself for now having got anything done. It'll all get packed up in the end. These tasks expand to fill the time available.

Right, must go and unpack the shopping. It has been sitting in the kitchen since 12 - forgot all about it.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

sent you all some more pictures   you should have them this time Deedee if I got your email right.

Your right of course Emma, think I will leave it till tomorrow I want to try and get some done over the weekend before DH goes back to work on tuesday I am just glad we are moving over 2 weeks.

DH just rang from the supermarket and Callum was really laughing DH said he loves being in the baby carrier thing (what are they called) and is enjoying looking about.

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon!

Donna - Hannah is back on top form - during the day anyway   She's waking a few times in the night. I'm not sure if it's teething or that she got into a bad habit when she was poorly of me feeding her in the night. She woke at 1.30 last night and I let her cry it out. Took til 2.30 but she's gotta learn  

I have got lots of mixed feelings about my mat leave ending. Feelings that it all went so fast, that I didn't savour every moment, that I can't remember it all, that I'll miss the freedom I've had. But I am bored so looking forard to the structure coming back. A reason to get up in the morning again! All sorts of things. Guess it couldn't go on forever - I need the cash!

Got the pics of the boys. They are so cute!

Claire- Enjoy your busy weekend! Hope you get lots sorted.

Emma - Hope you can get the curtains finished.

DH& I are going out for dinner tonight. If I can book a table. Yipee!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just popped on to say bye, am going home early for the weekend (need to go food shopping urgently!).

Donna, boys look VERY cute!!!

Have a good one everyone!

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Have a good weekend Claire and try and fit some rest in.

Annie I know what you mean about needing the cash, when my mat pay stops next month things will be very tight. I have thought about going to work but I wont earn enough to cover 2 lots of child care so whats the point of working when we wont be better off for it.

As you know I have 3 cats. 2 we have had for 3 yrs and we got from a resuce place and the third 1 I brought for a present for DH when he was a kitten. When we move we can't take the cats  we tried finding a flat that we could have cats but not many landlords are fond of cats. Anyway my brother and his girlfriend were going to have 1 of the girl cats and the male kitten (whos not a kitten anymore but he is small and still gets refered to as the kitten) I was pleased she was having them as it meant we would still see them. It wasn't fair for her to have the other cat as she loves to be outside so needs somewhere with a garden, we arranged for the cat resuce place to come and colect her when they have room, its really sad but they will find her a good home.
Well SIL told me today she has changed her mond about the cats becasue her 2nd baby is due next month and it will all be too much for her. I agree with what she is saying but she knew all that before she agreed to taking them  now I guess they will all have to go to the cat resuce place as we don't know anyone esle who'd have them. I just feel so guilty, like I'm chucking the cats out and they haven't done anything wrong.  

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - love the new photos! The one you've chosen as an avatar is my favourite - so cute!
Very sad that the cats have to go.  Is it worth posting something on here somewhere? Someone might be keen to take them.  

Annie - hope you have a nice evening out.

Right, cup of tea, Deal or No Deal.....


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Knew I'd get you addicted eventually! And my new work hours mean I still get to see it every day - hoorah! It was a good one today. I'm glad she did well

New pics of Hannah en route!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Donna how sad about your cats, if only my DH wasn't so anti them, I would have loved to have had them, maybe one of the IUi girls could give a good home, least that way you will get regular updates, worth a try Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Boys in bed and DH is cooking dinner  

Hannah is looking so grown up Annie and she looks very like you, not that I have seen DH.

Thanks for the idea of posting on here about the cats, I am not sure that any of the IUI girls live that near me though   might be awkward getting the cats to anyone if they want them. I'l think about it though.

Off to relax now with a glass of wine, ooh its nice DH being off work.

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - you don't lose anything by asking.
Glad you're having a nice relaxing evening with dh.

Annie - Hannah looks so grown up now! Does she enjoy her pushy/wheely thing? Will doesn't have anything like that yet, but I wonder if he should? 

I am addicted to Deal or No Deal now. It makes a nice break (with a cup of tea) between walking the dog and preparing Will's food. I could take or leave today's to be honest. I didn't like the bookie man the other day - thought he was a bit scary.

Dh is working late, so off to cook for myself (does mean I can watch Corrie whilst I eat though ). Oriental fish parcels with rice tonight. And a large glass of wine.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Hannah is looking really big now isn't she    My baby isn't a baby anymore!

Emma - Hannah loves her car thing, but don't get that one! It's a bugger to push around. Toys R Us do a fab one that my friend got for her little boy. I'll find it on their website and send you the link - if I can!

DH & I had a lovely dinner out last night. Ate way too much yummy food. It was so nice for it to be just the two of for a change. We do get out quite regularly but it's often in a group of us. I liked having him to myself for a change.

Donna - Sounds like you were well pampered by your DH last night. Amen to having a house full of boys. They're going to spil you rotten one day!

Well, Hannah is in bed at the mo and I need to try and get our holiday booked. Then taking my Mum shopping. She is then going to take Hannah for me later this afternoon and I am off to Bristol to see Fame. Shame is it's a late show. 8.30pm start. It's going to be a late night - ugh! Don't do those anymore as I don't get the lie in to make up for it


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I am _so_ jealous of Fame (I'm assuming its the 'I want to live forever' Fame). I loved it on TV. Surely you are too young to remember it (that wasn't meant to sound patronising ). I'm sure I was about 8 or 9 at the time.

I'll check out the ToysRus site. I want a car (or other vehicle) but not one that you push around. I want something that he can ride on himself in the garden, keeping him amused for hours so that I can do things in the garden. Dh and I have been having endless sandpit v paddling pool discussions too. I want both , but would pick a sandpit if I had to choose, he thinks a pool is better. Bet it rains all summer now.....

Where are you going on holiday? Did you ever sort out the Rome trip?

Got to go - W is grumbling.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Emma why don't you get one that is either a 2in1 but then you could end up with sand in the pool  or buy one you can use as both? 
They do a nice sand/water table in the early learning centre I was in there today. that way Will can still have water play if its to cold to actually get in the water - just a thought.

we got the boys some swimming trunks today  with the nappies inside them they are reusable so I figured it would work out cheaper in the long run. quite wait to take them now! just have to wait 2 weeks for there final injections.

They didn't have the things I wanted in Bromley early learning centre so I am going to order them online now.

I am feeling really tired lately so think it will be a real struggle when I am back on my own next week 

Annie I LOVE fame you are so lucky, back in my dancing days I alwasy wanted to be in fame  I love the sound track!

Donna xx

p.s Boxes packed 0


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello

DGS born yesterday, DH gone to see him today. 

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Congratulations Grandma  

Hope everything turns out well for you Polly. how is everyone being?
How are you and DH are you ok? the birth must have been hard in lots of ways. we are all here for you if you need us ((hugs))

Are DIL and DGS doing well?

lots of love

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - glad DGS arrived safely in the world. How are you bearing up? Will you be able to see him soon? I can only begin to imagine how tough this must be for you. 

Donna - my cunning plan is to get the sandpit for his birthday and then ask someone else (my parents/MIL) to get him a paddling pool. That way he gets both!
Not sure about the ones that can be used as either. Where do you put the sand when it is not in use?
My hv said you could take them swimming after the first injections. We just use the disposable swimming nappies.

Got to go. Sticky toffee pudding is ready!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Mother and baby being kept in for another 48 hours, as baby has an infection, and not feeding. Baby going on drip "downstairs" ...scbu? A bit hard to really understand what is going on. But DH went to see them this afternoon, and said he seemed ok, but a tiny bit yellow. And lovely of course. Got lots of pics.

Yes, it is very hard. But things have to be lived through. Happy and concerned for them, but sad and so on for myself. Feel my loss/lack very hard today.   Too hard to say....

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - big cyber   coming your way. I wish I could say something that would make it easier to bear, but I know there's nothing.

Are things still on track for you to go to Spain in April?

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - Lots of love and hugs to you our wonderful friend. You know we're all rooting for you 

Emma/Donna - It was _the Fame, but it actually wasn't that great. No "Starmaker" or even "Hi Fidelity". I guess it was an adaptation of the orginal series. I was a bit disappointed. Had a lovely evening out- even though I didn't get home til 12.30 

Emma - the bike thing in Toys R Us is a bit of everything. You can push it but you can also remove the handle and let Will push himself around. I'm trying to find it now. Standby!_


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - thanks for the bike details. Looks good.
What a shame that Fame didn't live up to your expectations. Were there leg warmers involved? I had those back in 1983  I pestered my mum for ages, and finally she got me some ... in sludge grey. I was so disappointed.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86138.new#new


----------

